# الدستور المسيحى .. الموعظه على الجبل ( بحث يلزمنا جميعا )   asmicheal



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

​*الدستور المسيحى .. الموعظه على الجبل ( بحث يلزمنا جميعا )  
إنجيل متى 5

لينك مباشر​*

​=
1 وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعَ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ، فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُهُ.
2 فَفتحَ فاهُ وعَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً:
3 «طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
4 طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى، لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ.
5 طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ.
6 طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ.
7 طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ.
8 طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللهَ.
9 طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ.
10 طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
11 طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ.
12  اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ،  فَإِنَّهُمْ هكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ.
13  «أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ، وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا  يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجًا  وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ.
14 أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَل،
15  وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجًا وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ، بَلْ عَلَى  الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ.
16  فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا  أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ.
17 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ.
18  فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ  وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ  النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ.
19 فَمَنْ نَقَضَ إِحْدَى هذِهِ  الْوَصَايَا الصُّغْرَى وَعَلَّمَ النَّاسَ هكَذَا، يُدْعَى أَصْغَرَ فِي  مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ عَمِلَ وَعَلَّمَ، فَهذَا يُدْعَى  عَظِيمًا فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
20 فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ:  إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَزِدْ بِرُّكُمْ عَلَى الْكَتَبَةِ  وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّماوَاتِ.
21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.
22  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى  أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ:  رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ،  يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.
23 فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ، وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئًا عَلَيْكَ،
24  فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ، وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً  اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ.
25  كُنْ مُرَاضِيًا لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعًا مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ،  لِئَلاَّ يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي، وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي  إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ، فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ.
26 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى تُوفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ!
27 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ.
28 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.
29  فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا  عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ  يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
30 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ  الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ  لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي  جَهَنَّمَ.
31 «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَق.
32  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إلاَّ  لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي، وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً  فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.
33 «أَيْضًا سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ، بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.
34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ، لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللهِ،
35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ.
36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ.
37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ، لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.
38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.
39  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ  لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا.
40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.
41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.
44  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا  لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ  الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،
45 لِكَيْ  تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ  يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى  الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.
46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ  يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا  يَفْعَلُونَ ذلِكَ؟
47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ، فَأَيَّ فَضْل تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا؟
48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.



يتببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

*القديس اوغسطينوس *



منقول من 
موقع تكلا هيمانوت 



ولما رأَى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل. فلما جلس تقدَّم إليهِ تلاميذهُ. ففتح فاهُ وعلَّمهم قائلاً.

لو  سُلنا ماذا يعني بالجبل، فحسنًا نفهم أنه يقصد وصايا البرّ العظيمة. لأنه  توجد وصايا أقل أعطيت لليهود (يتكلم أغسطينوس عن وصايا العهد القديم على  أنها وصايا أقل، ليس بمعنى أنها غير إلهية أو معيبة، بل لأنها تكمل بوصايا  العهد الجديد التي جاءت مكملة لا ناقضة لها. كما ذكر أنها الوصايا التي  تثبت خوف اللَّه في قلوب البشر المبتدئين في معرفتهم للَّه، أما وصايا  العهد الجديد فجاءت تثبت حرية أولاد الله بالمحبة التي لو أعطيت لأولاد  الله بهذه الصورة في العهد القديم لأساء الشعب فهمها واستعمالها. كذلك  وصايا العهد الجديد اهتمت بملكوت السموات، أما وصايا العهد القديم التي بلا  شك تهدف إلى ملكوت السموات إلا أنها اهتمت بالأمور الأرضية لأن الشعب كان  بدائيًا في علاقته مع اللَّه وتعلقه بالسماويات). ومع هذا فهو إله واحد،  تكلم في القديم بواسطة أنبيائه وخدامه القديسين، معلنًا الوصايا الأقل لشعب  يعرف الله عن طريق الخوف، ولكن الذي يوزع الأزمنة بترتيبٍ كاملٍ، أعطي  بواسطة ابنه الوصايا العظمى لشعبٍ قد تهيأ للتحرر بالمحبة.

علاوة  على ذلك عندما أعطيت الوصايا الصغرى للصغار والعظمى للعظماء، إنما أعطيت  بواسطة الله الذي وحده يقدم للبشرية الدواء المناسب بحسب أحوالها.

ولا  نعجب من أن تُعطى الوصايا العظمى التي لأجل ملكوت السماوات والصغرى التي  للملكوت الأرضي بواسطة ذلك الواحد، الله نفسه صانع السماء والأرض. (انظر  المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات  والكتب الأخرى). لذلك قيل بالنبي عن برّ الله: "عدلك مثل جبال الله" (مز  6:36)، وهذا قد يعني حسنًا أنه يليق بالسيد الواحد أن يعلم الأمور العظيمة  على جبل.

إنه يعلم جالسًا، وهذا يليق بمقام وظيفة المعلم.

"فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه"، ليكونوا قريبين منه بالجسد ليسمعوا كلماته، كما هم قريبون منه بالروح بتنفيذ وصاياه.

"ففتح  فاه قائلاً". وربما كانت هذه الدقة تشير برقةٍ إلى طول العظة بنوع ما.  وربما يكون هذا القول لأنه الآن فتح فاه، بينما اعتاد في الشريعة القديمة  أن يفتح أفواه الأنبياء (يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم إن السيد المسيح  فتح فاه وعلم، لأنه علم قبل ذلك بسلوكه وأعماله الحسنة من غير أن يفتح  فاه).


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

طوبى للمساكين بالروح لأن لهم ملكوت السموات

طوبى للمساكين بالروح. لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات. 

نقرأ  في الكتاب المقدس عن التعب من أجل الأمور الزمنية "الجميع باطل وكآبة  الروح" (حسب طبعة رومية، أما طبعة بيروت "الكل باطل وقبض الريح)، أما كلمة  كآبة الروح Presumption of spirit، فتعني الوقاحة والكبرياء والغطرسة، ومن  المعتاد أيضًا أن يُقال عن المتكبر إن به أرواحًا متعالية، وهذا صحيح، لأن  الريح تدعى روحًا. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وبهذا كُتب: "النار والبرَد  والثلج والضباب الريح العاصفة Spirit of tempest" (مز 8:148) حقًا إن  المتكبر يدعى منتفخًا كما لو كان متعاليًا مع الريح. وهنا يقول الرسول:  "العلم ينفخ، ولكن المحبَّة تبني" (1 كو 1: 





...

لنفهم بالحقيقة أن المساكين بالروح هم المتواضعون وخائفو الله أي الذين ليس لديهم الروح التي تنتفخ. 

بالحق  ليس للتطويبات أن تبدأ بغير هذه البداية، ما دامت موضوعة لأجل بلوغ الحكمة  العالية "رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب" (مز10:111)، ومن الناحية الأخرى  "الكبرياء أول الخطايا" (حكمة يشوع 15:10). 

إذن فليبحث المتكبر عن الممالك الأرضية ويحبها، ولكن "طوبى للمساكين بالروح لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات" .


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

طوبى للجِياع والعِطاش إلى البرِّ. لأنهم يُشبَعون

إنه يدعو  هذا الفريق بمحبي الحق والصلاح الذي لا يفنى، لذلك يشبعون بذلك الطعام الذي  قال عنه الرب نفسه "طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة أبي" أي البرّ، ويرتوي بذلك الماء  الذي قال عنه أيضًا: "ومَنْ يشرب... يصير فيهِ ينبوع ماءٍ ينبع إلى حياةٍ  أبديَّة" (يو14:4).


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

طوبى للرُّحَماءِ، لأنهم يُرحَمون

الذين ينقذون البائسين مطوبون، لأن عملهم هذا يرتد إليهم بطريقة يتحررون بها من البؤس.



==============
طوبى للأَنْقِياءِ القلب، لأنهم يعاينون الله

يا لغباوة  الباحثين عن الله بهذه العيون الخارجية، إذ لا يُرى الله إلا بالقلب، وذلك  كما هو مكتوب في موضع آخر "التمسوه بقلب سليم" (حك1:1)، لأنه ما هو القلب  النقي سوى القلب السليم والبسيط. وكما أن هذا النور لا يُرى إلا بعيونٍ  نقيةٍ، هكذا لا يُرى الله ما لم يكن ذاك الذي يراه (أي القلب) نقيًا.

=============
طوبى لصانعي السلام، لأنهم أبناءَ الله يُدعَون

يكون كمال السلام  حيث لا توجد مقاومة. فأبناء الله صانعو سلام، لأنه ينبغي للأبناء أن  يتشبهوا بأبيهم. إنهم صانعو سلام في ذواتهم. إذ يسيطرون على حركات أرواحهم،  ويخضعونها للصواب أي للعقل والروح، ويقمعون شهواتهم الجسدية تمامًا، وهكذا  يظهر ملكوت الله الذي فيه يكون الإنسان هكذا:

كل ما هو سامٍ وجليلٍ  في الإنسان يسيطر بدون مقاومة على العناصر الأخرى الجسدانية (التي يشترك  فيها مع الحيوان)، وينبغي أن يخضع ذلك العنصر السامي لشيء أفضل أيضًا، ألا  وهو الحق، ابن الله المولود، لأنه لا يستطيع الإنسان السيطرة على الأشياء  الدنيا ما لم تخضع ذاته لمن هو أعظم منه. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا  في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). هذا هو  السلام الذي يعطي الإرادة الصالحة، هذه هي حياة الإنسان الحكيم صانع  السلام.

أما رئيس هذا العالم (الشيطان)، المسيطر حيثما وجد الضلال  والاضطراب، فيبتعد عن إنسانٍ تسود حياته السلام والترتيب الكامل ويسيطر  عليها ابن الله. فعندما ينشأ هذا السلام من الداخل ويثبت، فإن جميع  الاضطهادات التي يثيرها رئيس هذا العالم من الخارج، لا تستطيع أن تهز شيئًا  من ذلك البناء الداخلي، بل تؤدي قوة البناء من الداخل إلى فشل مكائد إبليس  من الخارج.

لذا أكمل الرب قائلاً: "طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البرّ، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات".


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

ترتيب التطويبات

في العبارات الثمانية الأولى، كان يتحدث رب  المجد إلى الجميع، أما ما جاء بعد ذلك فحدّث به بصفةٍ خاصةٍ الحاضرين.  "طوبى لكم إذا عيَّروكم وطردوكم". فالعبارات السابقة كانت موجهة بصيغة  عامة، لأنه لم يقل: "طوبى لكم أيها المساكين بالروح، لأن لكم ملكوت  السماوات" ولم يقل: "طوبى لكم أيها الودعاء لأنكم ترثون الأرض"، بل قال:  "طوبى للودعاء لأنهم يرثون الأرض"، وهكذا حتى العبارة الثامنة حيث يقول:  "طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البرّ لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات".

 فالعبارات  الثمانية تخص الماثلين أمامه رغم توجيهها بصيغة عامة للجميع، والحديث  الأخير يخص الجميع بالرغم من توجيهه بصفة خاصة إلى الحاضرين معه.

لهذا يجب أن نتأمل بعناية في عدد العبارات الماثلة أمامنا وترتيبها.

1-  بدأت التطويبات بالتواضع. "طوبى للمساكين بالروح" أي لغير المنتفخين،  عندئذ تخضع الروح للسلطان الإلهي خوفًا من عقابها في الحياة الأبدية، رغم  ما يبدو لها من سعادة في الحياة الحاضرة.

2- عندئذ تعرف الروح الكتب  المقدسة الإلهية، حيث ينبغي لها أن تعرفها بوداعة وتقوى، لئلا تتجاسر  وتنقد ما قد يبدو للجاهل غير معقولٍ، وتصبح غير قابلة للتعليم بسبب  المناقشات السقيمة.

3- بعد ذلك تبدأ الروح في التعرف على مقدار  أشراك هذا العالم التي تسقط فيها بسبب الخطايا الشهوانية، فتحزن على  فقدانها للخير الأعظم، والتصاقها بما هو دنيء.

4- يظهر الجهاد بعد  ذلك - في المرحلة الرابعة - حيث يبرز الجهاد، فيبتعد العقل عن الأمور التي  سقط فيها بسبب لذة إغراءاتها. هنا يُجاع إلى البرّ، ويعطش إليه، ويكون  الاحتمال (القوة) ضروريًا جدًا، حيث لا يمكن ترك ما فيه لذة بدون ألمٍ.

5-  لهذا ففي المرحلة الخامسة يُعطى للمثابرين على الجهاد مشورة للتخلص من  الأشياء (المهلكة)، فلا يستطيع أحد أن يتخلص من أشراك بؤس عظيمة كهذه بدون  معونة من هو أعظم منه. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). يا لها من مشورة عادلة!  فعلى الراغب في معونة من هو أعظم منه، أن يساعد من هو أضعف منه فيما هو قوي  فيه، لذلك "طوبى للرحماء لأنهم يرحمون".

6- تأتي في المرحلة  السادسة نقاوة القلب، ذلك القلب الذي يستطيع بالضمير الصالح للأعمال  الصالحة أن يعاين الصلاح الأعظم. هذا هو الصلاح الذي يدرك بالذهن النقي  الهادئ.

7- أخيرًا المرحلة السابعة وهي الحكمة نفسها، أي التأمل في  الحق، متشبهًا بالله، عندئذ يقول "طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله  يدعون".

أما المرحلة الثامنة فكما لو كانت تعود إلى نقطة البداية،  لهذا دعي ملكوت السماوات في كلى المرحلتين الأولى والثامنة. ففي الأولى:  "طوبى للمساكين بالروح لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات" وفي الثامنة: "طوبى  للمطرودين من أجل البرّ لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات". وكأنه يقول: من سيفصلنا  عن محبة المسيح، أشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عري أم خطر أم سيف. (رو  45:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 فالأشياء التي تجلب الكمال سبعة، لأن الثامنة ليست إلا توضيح وإظهار لما هو كامل وذلك كالأولى، فكأنها بدأت من جديد...


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

كلمات إشعياء النبي عن روح الرب والتطويبات

يبدو أن أعمال  الروح القدس التي تكلم عنها إشعياء النبي (إش2:11،3 "ويحلُّ عليهِ روح الرب  روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب (التقوى).  ولذَّتهُ تكون في مخافة الرب" (حسب الترجمة البيروتية)، أما طبعة الكاثوليك  فقد ورد فيها ويستقر عليه روح الحكمة والفهم. روح المشورة والقوة. روح  العلم وتقوى الرب ويتنعم بمخافة الرب) تقابل هذه المراحل أو العبارات  السبعة، إلا أنه يوجد بينهما اختلاف في الترتيب. فكلمات النبي إشعياء تتدرج  من الأعظم إلى الأقل، وأما هنا فيصعد من الأقل إلى الأعظم.

فإشعياء  يبدأ بالحكمة وينتهي بمخافة الرب، لأن "رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب". لذلك إذ  رتبنا ما ورد في إشعياء النبي ترتيبًا تصاعديًا (بدلاً من ترتيبه التنازلي)  فسيبدأ بمخافة الرب، ثانيًا التقوى، ثالثًا المعرفة، رابعًا القوة  (الاحتمال)، خامسًا المشورة، سادسًا الفهم، سابعًا الحكمة.

أولاً:  مخافة الرب تقابل المتواضعين، الذين قيل عنهم: "طوبى للمساكين بالروح" أي  غير المنتفخين، هؤلاء الذين يخاطبهم الرسول قائلاً: "لا تستكبر بل خَفْ"  (رو20:11)، أي لا ترتفع.

ثانيًا: التقوى تقابل الودعاء، لأن الباحث  بتقوى يكرم الكتاب المقدس ولا ينتقد ما لم يفهمه بعد، وهذا هو الوديع الذي  قيل عنه (طوبى للودعاء).

ثالثًا: المعرفة تقابل هؤلاء الحزانى،  الذين بواسطة الكتاب المقدس عرفوا الشرور التي تسلطت عليهم. والتي كانوا  يشتهونها بجهلٍ كما لو كانت أشياء صالحة ومفيدة، فحزنوا نادمين عليها.

رابعًا:  القوة تقابل هؤلاء الجياع والعطاش، الذين يجاهدون باجتهادٍ لنوال الفرح من  الأشياء الحقيقية، باحثين بشغف لتوجيه حبهم بعيدًا عن الأشياء الزمنية.  (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام  المقالات والكتب الأخرى). عن هؤلاء قيل: "طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر".

خامسًا:  المشورة تقابل الرحماء، لأن العلاج الوحيد للهروب من شرور كثيرة هو أن  نغفر للآخرين مادمنا نطلب المغفرة، ونساعد الآخرين قدر استطاعتنا مادمنا  نطلب عونًا بسبب ضعفنا. وعن هؤلاء قيل: "طوبى للرحماء".

سادسًا:  الفهم يقابل أنقياء القلب. فكأن العين قد تنقت لتنظر ما لم تره عين، وما لم  تسمع به أذن، وما لم يخطر على قلب بشر. وعن هؤلاء قيل: "طوبى للأنقياء  القلب".

سابعًا: الحكمة تقابل صانعي السلام، ففي صانع السلام يصبح  كل شيء منظمًا، فعواطفهم لا تثور على العقل، بل يخضع كل ما في الإنسان  لروحه، بينما تخضع روحه لله. وعن هؤلاء قيل: "طوبى لصانعي السلام".


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الجزاء


علاوة على ذلك دُعي الجزاء الوحيد، أي ملكوت  السماوات، بأسماء مختلفة حسب كل مرحلة من هذه المراحل (لاحظ كيف يربط  أغسطينوس بين المطوبين وعمل روح الرب الوارد بسفر إشعياء النبي والجزاء).

ففي  الأولى أعطي الجزاء "ملكوت السماوات"، وهو أعلى مراتب حكمة الروح وأكثرها  كمالاً، لذلك قيل: "طوبى للمساكين بالروح، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات". فكأنه  قيل: "رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب".

أعطى الرب للودعاء ميراثًا، كما لو كان ذلك ميثاقًا من الآب للباحثين عنه بتقوى. "طوبى للودعاء لأنهم يرثون الأرض".

أعطى للحزانى عزاءًا، لأنهم عرفوا ما فقدوه، وعرفوا في أي الخطايا سقطوا، "طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون".

أعطى للجياع والعطاش شبعًا، إنعاشًا للمجاهدين والمناضلين من أجل الخلاص "طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البرّ، لأنهم يشبعون".

أعطى  للرحماء رحمة، لأنهم يقبلون مشورة حقيقية رائعة، فيعاملهم الأعظم منهم  (الله) بنفس المعاملة التي يعاملون بها من هم أقل منهم. "طوبى للرحماء،  لأنهم يُرحمون".

أعطى لصانعي السلام التشبه به، بكونهم كاملي  الحكمة، يأخذون صورة الله بواسطة تجديد حياتهم. "طوبى لصانعي السلام، لأنهم  أبناء الله يُدعون".

حقًا يمكن لهذه المواعيد أن تتحقق في هذه  الحياة، وذلك كما نعتقد بأنها تحققت مع الرسل؛ لأنه لو كان يقصد تحقيقها في  السماء لما أمكن التعبير عنها بكلمات.

طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البرّ.

هذه العبارة التي ترجع إلى نقطة البداية (أي ليست مرحلة ثامنة، إنما تظهر كمال الشخص بتحقيقه المراحل السبع السابقة).

ربما  يتضح معناها بالختان في اليوم الثامن في العهد القديم وقيامة الرب بعد  السبت، أي في اليوم الثامن والأول في نفس الوقت، كما يتضح بالاحتفال  بالأيام الثمانية المفرحة التي تشيد عند اهتداء الإنسان، كذلك بنفس العدد  الذي للخماسين، لأنه يضرب سبعة سبع مرات ينتج الرقم 49، ويُضاف إليه اليوم  الثامن ينتج العدد 50، وكأننا عدنا إلى البداية، ذلك اليوم الذي فيه حل  الروح القدس. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت  في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فبالروح القدس نصل إلى ملكوت السماوات،  ونأخذ ميراثًا، ونتعزى، ونشبع، وننال رحمة، ونتنقى، ونصير صانعي سلام،  (فتتم التطويبات السبعة الأولى فينا)، إذًا نصير كاملين هكذا، نحتمل كل  الأتعاب التي تجلب علينا من الخارج (أي من خارج الإنسان) من أجل البرّ  والحق.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

إذا عيروكم | قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة

قد نسأل ما هو الفرق بين قوله "إذا عيروكم" وقوله "قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة" ما دام المعنى يبدو واحدًا؟

إن القول بكلمة التعيير يكون بسخرية في حضرة المعّير، كما قيل لربنا "أَلَسْنَا نقول حسنًا إنك سامريّ وبك شيطان" (يو48:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




،  وهذا يختلف عن تجريح سمعتنا في غيابنا، كما كتب عن المسيح أيضًا "بعضهم  يقول إنهُ صالح. وآخرون يقولون لا بل يضلُّ الشعب" (يو12:7).

ثم التعيير يكون فيه عنف أو تدبير للمكائد كما جاء عن الذي خان المسيح والذين صلبوه.

والحقيقة  المؤكدة أيضًا أنه لم يقل "وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة" فحسب بل أضاف "من  أجلي" و"كاذبين". وأظن أن هذه الإضافة قد وضعت لأجل الراغبين في المجد  الزمني باعتباره بديلاً عن طردهم وتجريح سمعتهم كما يرغبون في أن يقال عنهم  إنهم أتباع المسيح بسبب ما يتحملونه من شرور وآلام، ولكن ما يقال عنهم قد  يكون صحيحًا إن كان بسبب أخطائهم، وقد لا يكون صحيحًا إذا اتهموا بأمور لم  يفعلوها، وفي هذه الحالة أيضًا لا يحتملونها من أجل المسيح. (انظر المزيد  عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب  الأخرى). لأن الذي يدعى مسيحيًا دون الإيمان الحقيقي وتعاليم الكنيسة ليس  بتابع المسيح.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

طوبى لكم إذا عيَّروكم وطردوكم، وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا، لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات

طوبى لكم إذا عيَّروكم وطردوكم، وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا، لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات.

هكذا  يقول الرب، ليعلم المسيحي بالاسم، أي الذي يبحث عن ملذات هذا العالم وغنى  هذه الأمور، إن سعادتنا داخلية، كما قيل عن الكنيسة بلسان النبي: "جميع  مجدها في الداخل" (مز13:45 الطبعة الكاثوليكية - أما البيروتية فهي "مجد  ابنة الملك في خدرها"). فقد وعد الرب بالتعيير الخارجي والطرد والاحتقار،  إلا أن لهذه الأشياء جزاءً عظيمًا في السماوات، يشعر بها الذين يحتملونها  هاتفين مع الرسول "نفتخر أيضًا في الضيقات عالمين أن الضيق ينشئُ صبرًا  والصبر تزكية والتزكية رجاءً والرجاءُ لا يُخزِى لأن محبة الله قد انسكبت  في قلوبنا" (رو3:5،5). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). واحتمال هذه الأتعاب  المفيدة ليس بالأمر الهين، ولكن احتمالها من أجل المسيح لا يكون بفكر هادئ  فحسب بل وبفرح أيضًا.

كثير من الهراطقة الخادعين للنفوس تحملوا  أتعابًا كثيرة كهذه إلا أنهم حرموا من الجزاء، لأنه لم يقل "طوبى  للمطرودين" فقط بل أضاف "لأجل البر" فحيث لا يوجد إيمان قويم لا يوجد بر،  لأن البار بالإيمان يحيا (رو17:1).

ولا ينبغي أن يظن المنقسمون أن  لهم هذا الجزاء، لأنهم يشبهون الهراطقة، وحيث هم بلا محبة فهم بلا بر، لأن  "المحبة لا تصنع شرًّا للقريب" (رو10:13) فلو كانت لديهم محبة لما مزقوا  جسد المسيح الذي هو الكنيسة إلى أجزاء.


______________


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

افرحوا وتهللوا. لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات

أنني لا أظن الذي  دعي بالسماوات هنا هو ذاك الجلد الذي نراه في عالمنا المنظور، وبذلك لا  يكون جزاؤنا في أشياء زائلة زمنية بل أبديًا سماويًا. وأعتقد كذلك أن كلمة  "في السماوات" تعني الجلد الروحي الساكن فيه البر الأبدي... إذ يقول الرسول  عنها "فإن سيرتنا نحن هي في السماوات" (في20:3). ولهذا يدرك المتهللون  بالروح هذا الجزاء المنتظر في العالم، غير أن إدراكهم يكمل من جميع النواحي  عندما يأخذ الفاسد عدم فساد (أي في الحياة الأبدية).

فأنهم هكذا طردوا الأَنْبِياءَ الذين قبلكم

لقد  استخدم كلمة "الطرد" في هذا الموضع في معناها العام قاصدًا بها التعيير  وتجريح السمعة مشجعًا المطرودين حسنًا بمثال الأنبياء، لأن الذين يتكلمون  بالحق اعتادوا أن يعانوا من الطرد ومع هذا لم يكفوا عن التبشير بالحق بسبب  الخوف من الطرد.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

رسالتنا في العالم

يلي ذلك عبارة "أنتم ملح الأرض"، مشيرة إلى  تلك الجماعات التي تفتقر إلى الأمور الأبدية التي لا يمكن أن يأخذها أو  يعطيها إنسان، ساعية بشغف للاغتناء من الأشياء الأرضية. خائفة من العوز...  هذه ما هي إلا جماعات بلا طعم... بلا ملح!! "ولكن إن فسد الملح فبماذا  يملح"، أي إن كنتم أنتم الذين بواسطتكم تحفظ الأمم من الفساد تخسرون ملكوت  السماوات بسبب الخوف من الطرد الزمني، فمن هم الذين يرسلهم الرب لخلاص  نفوسكم إن كان قد أرسلكم لأجل خلاص الآخرين؟!

لذلك فإن الملح الفاسد  "لا يصلح بعد لشيء إلا لأن يطرح خارجًا ويداس من الناس"، والذي يدوسه  الناس ليس هو المطرود بل الخائف من الطرد، ذلك هو الإنسان الأرضي الذي يداس  من الناس، أما الذي يعاني أتعابًا كثيرة بالجسد مع ثبات قلبه في السماويات  فهو ليس بأرضي حتى يداس من الناس.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

أنتم نور العالم

وبنفس الطريقة التي تحدث بها قبلاً "أنتم ملح الأرض" يقول الآن "أنتم نور العالم".

في  الأولى لا تفهم الأرض على أنها تلك التي ندوسها بأقدامنا بل البشر  القاطنين فيها، أو الخطاة الذين لأجل إصلاح فسادهم أرسل الرب الملح  الرسولي.

و"العالم" هنا لا يعني السماء والأرض،

بل البشر الساكنين في العالم أو مريديه، هؤلاء لأجل إنارتهم أرسل الرب الرسل.

لا يمكن أن تُخفَى مدينة موضوعة على جبل أي المدينة المؤسسة على بر عظيم ممتاز، الذي يشير إليه الجبل الذي يعظ ربنا.

- ولا يوقدون سراجاً ويضعونه تحت المكيال

- بل على المنارة

- فيضيء لكل من في البيت

_________


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

ماذا يقصد بهذا؟

1- "تحت مكيال" تعني إخفاء السراج؛ كأنه يقول "ولا يوقد أحد سراجًا ويخبئه"

2-  أم يقصد بالمكيال شيئًا آخر، وذلك لأن وضع السراج تحت المكيال يعني أننا  نحجب النور الروحي ونغلف الروح نفسها بأغلفة المادة الكثيفة وملذات الجسد  تلك التي تكال وتقاس، فلا نبشر بالحق ما دمنا نخشى تحمل أي ضيق في أمور  جسدية زمنية.

3- أم يقصد بالمكيال نوال الجزاء بمقياس، فينال كل شخص  جزاء بحسب أعماله، كقول الرسول "ينال كلُّ واحدٍ ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما  صنع" (2كو10:5)، كما قيل في موضع آخر كما عن المكيال الذي للجسد "وبالكيل  الذي بهِ تكيلون يكال لكم" (مت2:7).

4- أم قصد بذلك أن الأشياء  الصالحة الزمنية التي تكمل في الجسد تحدث في الإطار الزمني المحدود، بينما  لا تلتزم الأمور الروحية الأبدية بحدود كهذه "لأَّنهُ ليس بكيلٍ يعطي الله  الروح" (يو34:3).

لذلك فإن كل من يخفي نور التعاليم الصادقة ويخبئها بالأشياء الجسدية الزمنية يضع سراجه تحت المكيال.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

بل على المنارة



الذي يخضع جسده لخدمة الله يضع السراج  على المنارة فيكون التبشير بالحق في مرتبة أعلى وخدمة الجسد في مرتبة  أدنى. ومع هذا فإن التعاليم تزداد وضوحًا بصورة محسوسة باستخدام الحواس  الجسدية، أي عندما تسخر الحواس المختلفة (اللسان والفكر وأعضاء الجسد) في  التعليم، لذلك يضع الرسول سراجه على المنارة عندما يقول هكذا: "أُضارِب  كأني لا أضرب الهواءَ. بل أقمع جسدي وأستعبدهُ حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا  أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضًا" (1كو26:9، 27). 


فيضيء لكل من في البيت



فيضيءُ لجميع الذين في البيت.. 

أظن  أن الذي دعي بالبيت هنا هو مسكن البشر، أي العالم نفسه، وذلك كقوله "أنتم  نور العالم". إلا أنه إذا فهم شخص ما البيت على أنه الكنيسة فهذا صحيح  أيضًا.

إرضاء الناس | فليضيء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يَرَوا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات

فليضيءْ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يَرَوا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات.

لو  قال: "فليضيء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة" فقط، لبدى  كأنه جعل مديح الناس هدفًا، هذا الذي يطلبه الهراطقة وملتمسو الكرامات  والمتهافتون على المجد الزائل. وقد قيل عن هذه الجماعات "فلو كنت بعد أُرضي  الناس لم أكن عبدًا للمسيح" (غل 10:1)، ويقول النبي عن الذين أرضوا البشر  "أخزيتهم لأن الله قد رفضهم"، و"لأن الله قد بدد عظام الذين يرضون البشر"  (مز 5:53)، ويقول الرسول "لأنكم مُعجبِين" (غل 26:5)، كما يقول "ولكن  ليمتحن كلُّ واحدٍ عملهُ وحينئذٍ يكون لهُ الفخر من جهة نفسهِ فقط لا من  جهة غيرهِ" (غل 4:6).

لذلك لم يقل "لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة" فقط،  بل أضاف "ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات" لأن الإنسان يرضي الآخرين  بأعماله الحسنة، لا لأجل إرضائهم في ذاته، بل لتمجيد الله فيرضي البشر  ليتمجد الله في عمله، لأنه يليق بالذين يعجبون بالأعمال الحسنة أن يمجدوا  الله لا الإنسان. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وذلك كما أظهر ربنا عند  شفاء المفلوج، يقول معلمنا متى "تعجبوا ومجَّدوا الله الذي أعطى الناس  سلطانًا مثل هذا" (مت8:9).

ويقول المتشبه به بولس الرسول "غير أنهم  كانوا يسمعون أن الذي كان يضطهدنا قبلاً يبشّر الآن بالإيمان الذي كان  قبلاً يتلفهُ. فكانوا يمجدون الله فيَّ" (غلا23:1،24).


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء

بعد ما نصح الرب  سامعيه أن يعدوا أنفسهم لاحتمال كل شيء من أجل الحق والبر وعدم إخفاء ما  أوشكوا أن يتسلموه من الوصايا، وبعدما وجههم إلى ضرورة تعليم الآخرين، غير  هادفين في ذلك نحو تمجيد ذواتهم بل مجد الله، بدأ الآن يخبرهم ويعلمهم ما  ينبغي لهم أن يعلموه. فكأنهم سألوه قائلين: هوذا نحن مستعدون لاحتمال كل  شيء من أجل اسمك وعدم إخفاء تعاليمك، فما هي هذه التعاليم التي منعتنا من  إخفائها والتي من أجلها أمرتنا باحتمال كل شيء؟ هل ستذكر لنا وصايا تخالف  ما جاءت بالناموس؟

يجيب قائلاً "لا تظنُّوا إني جئْت لأَنقض الناموس أو الأَنْبِياءَ. ما جئْت لأنقض بل لأكمّل".


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

تكميل الشريعة الموسوية | ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل

تكميل الشريعة الموسوية

العبارة  "ما جئْت لأَنقض بل لأكمّل" لها معنيان وسننظر في كلا المعنيين. فقد قصد  الرب إما تكميل ما كان ناقصًا في الناموس، أو تنفيذ ما ورد فيه.

لنتأمل  في المعنى الأول، فالذي يكمل ما كان ناقصًا لا ينقض ما قد أوجده بل يثبته  بإضافة ما يكمله. لذلك أعقب الرب قائلاً فأني الحقَّ أقول لكم إلى أن تزول  السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف (I) واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون  الكل.

فإن كانت الإضافة كاملة فبالأولى تكون البداية كاملة. لذلك  يفهم قوله "لا يزول حرف (I) واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس" على أنها تعبير  عن كمال الناموس.

لقد أشار بحرف صغير، لأن حرف (I) أصغر الحروف إذ  يتكون من خط صغير، ثم أشار إلى النقطة وهي التي توضع على الحرف، مظهرًا  بذلك أن لأصغر الأجزاء في الناموس قيمة. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا  في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى).

فمن نقض إِحدى هذه الوصايا الصُّغرى وعلَّم الناس هكذا يُدعَى أصغر في ملكوت السماوات.

قصد  بالحرف الواحد والنقطة الواحدة الوصايا الصغرى، لذلك من نقضها وعلم الناس  حسب ما نقضه، يدعى أصغر في ملكوت السماوات وكما سنرى فيما بعد أنه سوف لا  يكون في ملكوت السماوات إلا العظماء.

وأما من عمل وعلَّم "أي بما لم  ينقضه" فهذا يُدعَى عظيمًا في ملكوت السماوات. وسنرى فيما بعد أن ملكوت  السماوات لا يوجد فيه إلا العظماء.
===================
هل من ضرورة لتكميل الناموس؟ | فأني أقول لكم إن لم يزِد برُّكم على الكتَبَة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات

 فأني أقول لكم إن لم يزِد برُّكم على الكتَبَة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات.

يقصد  بذلك أنه إن لم تنفذوا، لا وصايا الناموس الصغرى فحسب التي يبدأ بها  الإنسان، بل وتلك التي أضيفها - أنا غير الناقض للناموس- لن تدخلوا ملكوت  السماوات.

لكنكم قد تسألونني: إن كان عند حديثه عن الوصايا الصغرى  قال بأن الذي ينقض واحدة منها ويعلم الناس بما نقضه يدعى الأصغر في ملكوت  السماوات، وأن من عمل وعلم بها يدعى عظيمًا في ملكوت السماوات؛ فما حاجتنا  بعد إلى ما سيضيفه رب المجد لتكملة الوصايا الصغرى ما دام الذي يعمل ويعلم  بها يدعى عظيمًا ويمكنه دخول ملكوت السماوات؟

لذلك فالعبارة "وأما  من عمل وعلم فهو يدعى عظيمًا في ملكوت السماوات" تفهم على أنها: من عمل  وعلم لا الوصايا الصغرى فحسب بل والتي سيضيفها الرب أيضًا. والآن ما هي هذه  الوصايا؟

يقول "إن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين"، لأنه إن لم  يزد بركم على برهم لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات. لذلك من نقض الوصايا الصغرى  وعلم الناس بما ينقضه يدعى أصغر، وأما من عملها وعلم الناس بها فليس من  الضروري أن يدعى عظيمًا ومعدًا لملكوت السماوات. (انظر المزيد عن هذا  الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى).  ولكنه لا يكون أصغر كالذي نقضها. فلكي يكون عظيمًا ينبغي عليه أن يعمل  وصايا المسيح التي تزيد على الكتبة والفريسيين ويعلم بها.

فبر  الفريسيين هو عدم القتل، وبر المعدين لملكوت السماوات هو عدم الغضب باطلاً.  الوصية الصغرى هي أن لا تقتل، ومن ينقضها يدعى اصغر في ملكوت السماوات،  وأما من عمل بها فليس من الضروري أن يكون عظيمًا، بل يرتفع إلى درجة أسمى  من الأولى، ولكنه يصير كاملاً إن كان لا يغضب باطلاً. وبالتالي سوف لا يكون  قاتلاً.

لهذا فمن يعلمنا عن عدم الغضب لا ينقض الوصية الخاصة بعدم  القتل بل بالأحرى يكملها. إذ في عدم الغضب نتنقى من الداخل في قلوبنا، ومن  الخارج أيضًا "بعدم القتل".


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

القتل والغضب | قد سمعتم أنهُ قيل للقُدَماءِ لا تقتل. ومن قتل يكون مستوجب  الحُكم. وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من يغضب على أخيهِ باطلاً يكون مستوجب  الحُكم. ومن قال لأخيهِ رَقا يكون مستوجب المجمع. ومن قال يا أحمق يكون  مستوجب نار جهنم


قد سمعتم أنهُ قيل للقُدَماءِ لا تقتل. ومن قتل  يكون مستوجب الحُكم. وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من يغضب على أخيهِ باطلاً  يكون مستوجب الحُكم. ومن قال لأخيهِ رَقا يكون مستوجب المجمع. ومن قال يا  أحمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم.

ما الفارق بين "يكون مستوجب الحكم"،  "يكون مستوجب المجمع"، "يكون مستوجب نار جهنم"؟ لأن هذه العبارات صعبة  للغاية، فهي تذكرنا بمراحل مختلفة تتدرج بما هو أخف إلى ما هو ثقيل حتى  تبلغ إلى نار جهنم. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فإن كان الاستحقاق للحكم  أخف من الاستحقاق للمجمع، وهذا الأخير أخف من الاستحقاق لنار جهنم، فينبغي  لنا أن نفهم الغضب على الأخ باطلاً أقل من القول "رقًا"، وهذا الأخير أقل  من "يا أحمق"، لأن الحكم لا يكون متدرجًا ما لم يكن الخطأ متدرجًا كذلك.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

من قال لأخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع


كلمة رَقا Raca كلمة غامضة  وهي ليست كلمة لاتينية ولا يونانية، أما العبارات الأخرى فهي دارجة في  لغتنا (لقد أراد البعض تفسير كلمة "رقًا" من اليونانية مفترضين في الشخص رث  الثياب يدعى رقًا، لأن كلمة rag تدعى في اليونانية (روكس pokve) ومع هذا  فلو سألناهم: ماذا يدعى ذو الثياب الرثة في اليونانية فأنهم لا يجيبون بأنه  يدعى "رقًا")....

من ثم فالتفسير الأكثر احتمالاً هو ما قاله لي  رجل عبراني كنت قد سألته عن هذه الكلمة فأجابني بأنها لا تعني سوى مجرد  تعبير عن انفعال الغضب. ويسمى رجال النحو هذه الكلمات التي تعبر عن  انفعالات الفكر "أدوات تعجب" وكذلك كقول الحزين! Alas والغاضب! Hah!، وهذه  الكلمات.... (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت  في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). يصعب ترجمتها من لغة إلى لغة لذلك لم  يستطع المترجمون اليونانيون واللاتينيون ترجمتها من العبرية فوضعوها كما  هي.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الغضب ومراحل الانفعال



هذه الانفعالات لها درجات،  فيأتي الغضب في المرحلة الأولى حيث يحفظ الانفعال في داخل القلب دون أن  يعبر عنه بحركة ظاهرة. أما إذا نتج عن الغضب تعبير بكلمة لا معنى لها سوى  دلالتها على الغضب فتكون هذه الحالة في مرتبة أسوأ من الأولى. 

وأما  الحالة الثالثة وهي إذا عبر عن الغضب بتعبير يستخدمه المجتمع للذم، فمن يشك  في أن هذه المرحلة أكثر سوءًا من المرحلتين السابقتين.

ففي المرحلة  الأولى يوجد انفعال الغضب في الداخل، وفي الثانية يوجد الغضب مصحوبًا  بانفعال ظاهري، أما في الحالة الثالثة فيوجد الغضب والانفعال الظاهري  مصحوبًا بكلمة ذم.

للنظر الآن إلى الثلاث درجات من الأحكام: الحكم،  المجمع، نار جهنم. ففي الحكم يترك للمتهم فرصة للدفاع عن نفسه. وأما المجمع  فبالرغم من اعتباره "حكمًا" إلا أنه يختلف عنه في كون دينونة المتهم غير  مشكوك فيها، فالقضاة في المجمع عليهم أن يضعوا صيغة الحكم، وأن يحددوا مدى  الجزاء الذي يوقع على المتهم. أما في نار جهنم فدينونة الشخص غير مشكوك  فيها - كما في الحكم - وكذلك أمر جزائه غير مشكوك فيه - كما في المجمع، ففي  هذه الحالة دينونة الشخص وجزاؤه مؤكدان.

لقد رأينا درجات مختلفة  للانفعالات وجزاءها، أما جزاءات الروح فمن يستطيع أن يخبرني عن طرقها غير  المنظورة؟! لذلك ترى فرقًا شاسعًا بين حكم الفريسيين والبر الأعظم للداخلين  ملكوت السماوات. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فلأن القتل أشر من التعيير،  فأننا نجد في شريعة الفريسيين لا يتقدم إلى المحاكمة غير القاتل، أما في  البر الأعظم فيتقدم الغاضب إلى المحاكمة.

المحاكمة الأولى بشرية  نهايتها قتل الجسد، أما الثانية فإلهية نهايتها نار جهنم، غير أن الذي يقول  بأن القاتل يعاقب بعقوبة أعظم من الذي يغضب، فإنه يجبرنا على القبول  "بجهنمات مختلفة" لأن الغضب وهو أقل من القتل عقوبته نار جهنم.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

لأخيه باطلاً

ينبغي لنا أن نلاحظ في العبارات الثلاثة السابقة وجود كلمتين مفهومتين ضمنًا، وهما "لأخيه"، "باطلاً".

فالعبارة الأولى واضحة "من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكون مستوجب الحكم".

أما العبارة الثانية "من قال لأخيه رَقا"، فيفهم أن القول باطل، وبذلك يكون مستوجب المجمع.

وأما  العبارة الثالثة "مَنْ قال يا أحمق"، فهنا يفهم ضمنًا أنها موجهة "لأخيه -  وباطلاً"، وبذلك نستطيع أن ندافع عن بولس الرسول، عندما يدعو أهل غلاطية  أغبياء (غلا1:3)، لأنه لا يدعوهم بذلك باطلاً.

وهذه العبارة الأخيرة  "من قال يا أحمق" تخص معاملتنا لأخوتنا، وليس لأعدائنا، لأن السيد المسيح  لم يبدأ حديثه بعد عن معاملتنا للأعداء.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

مصالحة الإخوة | فإن قدَّمت قُربانك إلى المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك  شيئًا عليك فاترك هناك قُربانك قُدَّام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك.  وحينئذ تعال وقدِّم قُربانك

 فإن قدَّمت قُربانك إلى المذبح وهناك  تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئًا عليك فاترك هناك قُربانك قُدَّام المذبح واذهب أولاً  اصطلح مع أخيك. وحينئذ تعال وقدِّم قُربانك.

يظهر من هذا النص أنه  يتحدث عن معاملة الإخوة، لأن هذا النص مرتبط بالنص السابق بحرف عطف، فلم  يقل "لكن إذا قدمت..." بل قال "فإن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح".

إن كان  لا يجوز الغضب على الأخ باطلاً، أو القول له رقًا، أو يا أحمق، فبالأولى  لا يجوز لنا أن نحتفظ بالغضب في داخلنا، فيتحول إلى كراهية. وقد قيل عن هذا  "لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم" (أف26:4).

لو فهم ما أمرنا به في هذه  الوصية حرفيًا، أي متى تذكرنا أن لأخينا شيئًا عند تقديم قرباننا، نتركه  قدام المذبح ونذهب نصطلح معه، حينئذ يحق لنا أن نقدم القربان، لو فهم هذا  حرفيًا - لظننا أنه لا يمكن تنفيذ الوصية إلا إذا كان الأخ حاضرًا معنا،  لأنه لا يمكن ترك القربان أمام المذبح مدة طويلة حتى نعود من عند أخينا.  (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام  المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فلو تذكرنا شيئًا بخصوص أخ غائب مقيم فيما وراء  البحار، فمن غير المعقول أن نترك قرباننا قدام المذبح حتى نعود ونقدمه لله  بعد أن نجتاز ممالك وبحارًا. لهذا نأخذ هذا النص بمعنى روحي داخلي.

____________


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

تقدمات المذبح

يمكن تفسير "المذبح" على أنه الإيمان الذي في الهيكل الداخلي "حياتنا"، هذا الذي يرمز له بالهيكل المنظور.

لأن  أي تقدمة نقدمها لله، سواء كانت نبوة أو تعليم أو صلاة أو مزمور أو تسبحة  أو أي تقدمة روحية أخرى تشغل الذهن، لا يمكن قبولها عند الله ما لم يعضدها  الإيمان القويم، أي ما لم توضع على المذبح غير المتزعزع، حتى تكون تقدمتنا  كاملة وصادقة.

كثير من الهراطقة بلا مذبح للإيمان تقدموا بتقدمات  ناطقين بهرطقاتهم لأجل تمجيد ذواتهم، فإذا ثقل حمل هذه التقدمات ألقوا بها  على الأرض "أي لم توضع على مذبح الإيمان".

وعلى من يتقدم بتقدمة أن  يكون نقي النية، لذلك إذا رغبنا في تقديم أي تقدمة في قلوبنا، أي في هيكل  الله الداخلي... وتذكرنا أن لأخينا شيئًا علينا أي أسأنا إليه، وجب  مصالحته. أما إذا كان قد أساء هو إلينا، فيكون لنا نحن شيء عليه، وفي هذه  الحالة لا يلزم الذهاب لمصالحته، لأنك لا تطلب صفحًا ممن أخطأ إليك، بل  عليك أن تغفر له ليغفر لك الرب خطاياك. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في  موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). والمصالحة مع  الأخ لا تتم بمجرد الذهاب إليه بل بالمصالحة في الداخل بعواطفك، حيث تخضع  معتذرًا لأخيك في حضرة الله الذي تريد أن تقدم له قربانك. وبذلك فإذا كان  الأخ الذي أخطأت إليه حاضرًا فإنك تستطيع أن تهدئه بفكرك الذي تنقى، وتعيده  إلى محبته وعطفه عليك بطلبك المغفرة منه. هذا يمكن أن يحدث إن كنت قد سبقت  وانسحقت أمام الله أولاً طالبًا المغفرة فتذهب إلى أخيك لا بخجل بل  مدفوعًا بحب قوي. عندئذ تعود إلى ما سبق أن فكرت فيه، وهو تقديم قربانك.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الانسحاق هو العلاج الوحيد للغضب



من يستطيع أن يسلك  في الحياة دون أن يغضب على أخيه باطلاً، أو يقول له "رقًا" أو "يا أحمق"،  الأمر الذي يرتكبه الإنسان بكبرياء! ومن يستطيع إذا سقط في إحدى هذه  الأخطاء أن يسأل الصفح - بفكر منسحق - إلا غير المنتفخ بروح الكبرياء  الباطل..؟! لأن الانسحاق هو العلاج الوحيد للغضب "لذلك طوبى للمساكين  بالروح لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات" (لاحظ كيف يربط أغسطينوس ترتيب الوصايا  بترتيب التطويبات، بعد أن ربط بين التطويبات بعضها البعض ربطًا مسلسلاً  عجيبًا).


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

إرضاء الخصم | كُنْ مراضيّا لخصمك سريعًا ما دمت معهُ في الطريق.  لئلاَّ يسلّمك الخَصم إلى القاضي ويسلّمك القاضي إلى الشُّرَطي فتُلقَى في  السجن. الحقَّ أقول لك لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الأخير

كُنْ  مراضيّا لخصمك سريعًا ما دمت معهُ في الطريق. لئلاَّ يسلّمك الخَصم إلى  القاضي ويسلّمك القاضي إلى الشُّرَطي فتُلقَى في السجن. الحقَّ أقول لك لا  تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الأخير.

لا شك أن القاضي هو المسيح، "لأن الآب لا يدين أحدًا بل قد أعطى كلَّ الدينونة للابن" (يو22:5).

ولا شك أنه يقصد بالشرطي الملائكة، فقد قيل "ملائكة قد جاءَت تخدمهُ" (مت11:4). إننا نؤمن بمجيئه مع ملائكته ليدين الأحياء والأموات.

وكذلك ما يقصده بالسجن، إذ من الواضح أنه عقاب الظلمة، التي دعاها السيد المسيح في عبارة أخرى "الظلمة الخارجية" (أنظر متى12:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام  المقالات والكتب الأخرى). لذلك فإنني أعتقد أن التمتع بالجزاء الإلهي يكون  داخليًا، في العقل نفسه، أو قد يكون أمرًا داخليًا أكثر من هذا، وذلك  كالفرح الذي قيل للعبد الذي يستحقه "أدخل إلى فرح سيّدك" (مت23:25)، هذا  الفرح الذي يشبه ما يحدث في ظل أحكام العالم عندما يخرج الشخص الملقى في  السجن إلى الحرية.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

إيفاء الفلس الأخير

 (كلمة farthing تعني الجزء الرابع، وقد اعتمد أغسطينوس في تفسيره الثاني على هذا الأصل لمعنى الكلمة) The ultermost farthing?

1-  لقد ذكر الفلس الأخير لإظهار عدم ترك شيء بدون جزاء. وذلك كالقول "حتى  الثمالة" (ترجمة ل “to the very drags”) للتعبير عن شيء إنسكب جميعه حتى  آخر نقطة.

2- أو ذكره، للتعبير عن الخطايا الأرضية. فكلمة farthing  تعني الجزء الرابع، والأرض هي الجزء الرابع في العالم. لأن العالم يتكون من  أربعة أجزاء تبدأ بالسماء، فالهواء، فالماء وتنتهي بالأرض. لذلك يقصد  بالقول "حتى توفي الفلس الأخير" أي الجزء الرابع، إيفاًءً للخطايا الأرضية.  لأنه يقال للخاطي. "لأنك تراب earth وإلى ترابٍ تعود" (تك19:3).

إنني  أعجب إن كان التعبير "حتى توفي" يعني خروجًا من هناك بعد وفاء الدين، لأنه  لا توجد توبة أو فرصة للعودة إلى حياة صالحة فيما بعد (لأن الذي يفي الدين  هو دم المسيح وحده... ذاك الدم الذي يفي عن الذين يؤمنون به إيمانًا حيًا  (عاملاً بالمحبة)، وإن كان قد قدم الثمن للجميع. لاحظ كيف يشرح أغسطينوس  هذا النص شرحًا رائعًا، فيقول بأن السجن هو جهنم التي لا يخرج منها الإنسان  لعدم قدرته على الوفاء بدينه).

ربما التعبير "حتى توفي" يشبه ما جاء في العبارات التالية:

+ "اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءَك موطِئًا لقدميك" (مز1:110) لأن جلوسه عن اليمين لا يبطل وضع أعدائه تحت قدميه.

+ أو ما قاله الرسول "لأنهُ يجب أن يملك حتى يضع جميع الأعداءِ تحت قدميهِ" (1كو25:15)، فوضعهم تحت قدميه لا يبطل ملكه.

فكما  فهمنا من هذه العبارة أنه يملك إلى الأبد طالما هم تحت قدميه إلى الأبد،  هكذا نفهم من العبارة "لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الأخير". (انظر  المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات  والكتب الأخرى). أنه لا يخرج قط لأنه يدفع الفلس الأخير دومًا، طالما يعاقب  عقابًا أبديًا عن خطايا أرضية.

وقولنا هذا لا يمنع مناقشة موضوع  العقاب أو ما سماه الكتاب المقدس عقابًا أبديًا، لأنه يمكنني توضيح ذلك وإن  كان من الأفضل تجنب بحثه.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

مَنْ هو الخصم؟



لننظر الآن إلى ذلك الخصم الذي أمرنا بمصالحته وإرضائه سريعًا ما دمنا معه في الطريق، فهو إما أن يكون:- 

1- الشيطان.2- إنسان.3- الجسد.

4- الله.5- وصايا الله.

هل الخصم هو الشيطان؟

لا  أعلم كيف نؤمر بمصالحة الشيطان، أي يكون لنا قلب واحد وفكر واحد معه. لأن  البعض يترجم الكلمة اليونانية الخاصة بالمصالحة على أنها (قلب واحد)،  وآخرون يترجمونها (فكر واحد).

لا يمكن أن نؤمر بصنع الإحسان مع  الشيطان، لأن الإحسان إليه يؤدي إلى صداقة. ولم يقل أحد أن نكون أصدقاء  للشيطان، كما لا يليق أن نصنع عهد صلح مع من نعلن ضده الحرب، بل ننال  إكليلاً متى انتصرنا عليه.

هل هو إنسان؟

أما كونه إنسانًا،  فرغم ما أمرنا به الكتاب المقدس مسالمة الجميع ما أمكن، الأمر الذي يفهم  منه عمل الإحسان للجميع، إلا أننا لا ندري كيف نقبل فكرة تسليمنا للقاضي  بواسطة إنسان. فما دام القاضي هو المسيح الذي يظهر أمام كرسيه جميع  البشرية، كقول الرسول (2كو10:5)، فكيف يستطيع أن يسلمني من يظهر معي على  عدم المساواة؟

إن كان شخص ما يسلم آخر إلى القاضي بسبب إساءته له، فإن أخطأ الإنسان إلى جماعة، فهل تسلم الجماعة إنسانًا؟!

إذن  ليق بالشريعة أن تسلم من أخطأ إليها - بإساءته إلى أخيه - إلى القاضي.  ويؤيد هذا أنه لو أخطأ شخص ما في حق أخيه بقتله، فلا يكون هناك مجال  لمصالحته، لأنه ليس معه بعد ذلك في الطريق، أي في الحياة. (انظر المزيد عن  هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب  الأخرى). فإن تاب القاتل وهرب إلى الملجأ (مراحم الله) متقدمًا بقلب منكسر  إلى الله، فسيقبله ذاك الذي يغفر خطايا العائدين إليه، ويفرح بالتائب  الواحد أكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارًا (لو7:15).

هل الخصم هو الجسد؟

إن  إحتمال كون الخصم، الذي نؤمر بالإحسان إليه ومراضاته والخضوع له هو الجسد،  يعتبر إحتمالاً ضعيفًا. لأن من يحب جسده ويرضيه ويخضع له، بالحري يكون  خاطئًا.


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2012)

وانا اقول المنتدى منور ليه ههههههههه
+ ازيك يا تاسونى اسميشايل منورة المنتدى بمواضيعك الراااااااااائعة اللى متعودين عليها...
+ كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
آمين


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

هل الخصم هو الله أو وصاياه؟



ربما يفهم ذلك، لأن الله  أمرنا بالخضوع له ومراضاته، أي مصالحته وإلا طردنا من أمامه لصنعنا  الخطية، وفي هذه الحالة يكون الله خصمًا لنا. إذ يقول يعقوب الرسول "يقاوم  الله المستكبرين، وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمةً" (يع 4: 6) ، "والكبرياء  أول الخطايا"، "أول كبرياء الإنسان ارتداده عن الرب" (حكمة يشوع 10 :14،  15). ويقول الرسول: "لأنهُ إن كنا ونحن أعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت  ابنهِ، فبالأولى كثيرًا ونحن مُصالَحون نخلص بحياتهِ" (رو 5: 10)... 

لذلك  فمن لا يتصالح مع الله في الطريق، أي في الحياة الحاضرة، بموت ابنه،  سيسلمه الآب إلى القاضي. "لأن الآب لا يدين أحدًا بل قد أعطى كلَّ الدينونة  للابن" (يو 5: 22).

غير أن هذا التفسير قد يشك في أمره، لأنه كيف  يمكن أن يقال أن الله مع البشر في هذه الحياة، وفي نفس الوقت يكون الله  خصمًا للأشرار؟ حقًا إنه معنا في الطريق، وذلك لوجوده في كل مكان، فقد قيل  "إن صعدتُ إلى السماوات فأنت هناك. وإن فرشتُ في الهاوية فها أنت. (انظر  المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات  والكتب الأخرى). إن أخذت جناحَي الصبح وسكنت في أقاصي البحر فهناك أيضًا  تهديني يدك وتمسكني يمينك" (مز8:139-10)، فالقول بأن الله مع الأشرار، قول  غير مقبول رغم أن وجود الله لا يخلو منه مكان. وذلك كقولنا بأن العميان غير  محاطين بالنور مع أن النور يحيط بهم.

بذلك لم يبق أمامنا إلا تفسير واحد وهو أن نفهم أن الخصم هو وصايا الله.

هل الخصم هو وصايا الله؟

أي  شيء سيكون خصمًا لمحبي الخطية مثل وصايا الله أي شريعته المدونة في الكتاب  المقدس، ذلك الكتاب الذي وهب لنا ليكون معنا في الطريق، أي في الحياة  الحاضرة، لكي ننفذ تعاليمه سريعًا ولا نخالفها حتى لا يسلمنا إلى القاضي؟  فعلينا أن نخضع له سريعًا لأنه من يعلم متى نرحل من هذه الحياة؟!

من  يستطيع أن يخضع للكتاب المقدس غير الذي يقرأه ويستمع له بتقوى، خاضعًا له  كما لو كان لسلطان عظيم، غير متضايق مما يجده معارضًا لخطاياه، بل بالحري  يحبه لأنه يبكته عليها، ويفرح به لأنه يشفي أمراضه، ويصلي ليفهم ما بدا له  غامضًا أو غير مقبول، عالمًا أنه ينبغي تقديم كل وقار لسلطان كهذا.

من  يستطيع أن يفعل هذا إلا الذي يتقدم إلى الكتاب المقدس في وداعة التقوى  ليعرف إرادة الله ويثبتها من غير جدال سقيم؟! لذلك "طوبى للودعاء لأنهم  يرثون الأرض".


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الزنا والشهوة | قد سمعتم أنهُ قيل للقُدَماءِ لا تزنِ. وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلى إمرأَةٍ ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبهِ



قد سمعتم أنهُ قيل للقُدَماءِ لا تزنِ. وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلى إمرأَةٍ ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبهِ. 

البر  الأصغر هو عدم الزنا بالفعل، أما برّ ملكوت الله الأعظم فهو عدم ارتكاب  الزنا، ثم جاءت الوصية الأخيرة مثبتة للأولى، لأنه ما جاء الرب ناقضًا بل  مكملاً للناموس.

يجب أن نلاحظ أنه لم يقل "من اشتهى امرأة" بل "من  ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها" أي ينظر إليها بهذه النية، فهذه النظرة ليست  إثارة للذة الجسدية بل تنفيذًا لها، لأنه بالرغم من ضبطها فستتم لو سمحت  الظروف بذلك.
===============
مراحل الخطية

 فالخطية تكمل على ثلاثة مراحل: إثارتها، التلذذ بها، ثم إرضائها (تنفيذها).

فالإثارة  تحدث عن طريق الذاكرة أو الحواس كالنظر أو السمع أو الشم أو التذوق أو  اللمس. فإن نتج عن هذه لذة لزم ضبطها، فلو كنا صائمين، فبرؤيتنا للطعام  تثور شهوة التذوق، وهذه الشهوة تنتج لذة. فعلينا ألا نرضيها بل نضبطها إن  كان لعقلنا، الذي يمنعنا من إرضائها، السيادة. أما إذا أرضيناها فستكون  الخطية قد كملت في القلب، فيعلم بها الله ولو لم يعلم بها البشر.

إذن هذه هي خطوات الخطية:

تتسلل  الإثارة بواسطة الحواس الجسدانية، كما تسللت الحية في إثارة حواء، لأنه  حيثما تسربت الأفكار والتصورات الخاطئة إلى نفوسنا، تكون نابعة من الخارج،  من الحواس الجسدية. وإن أدركت الروح أي إحساس خفي عن غير طريق هذه الحواس  الخمسة، كان هذا الإحساس مؤقتًا وزائلاً. فتتسلل هذه التصورات إلى الفكر في  دهاء الحية.

إن مراحل الخطية الثلاث تشبه سقوط الإنسان الوارد في  سفر التكوين، فتأتي الإثارة من الخارج من الحواس كما أحدثتها الحية. أما  التلذذ بالخطية فيحدث في الشهوة الجسدية مثل ما تلذذت حواء، أما إرضاء  الخطية فيحدث في العقل كما في آدم. ولسبب الخطية طرد الإنسان من الفردوس،  أي من نور البرّ الأعظم، إلى الموت.

من يقدم اللذة لا يجبر الإنسان  على قبولها، فعلى الإنسان ألا ينزل من مرتبته السامية، التي فيها يكون  للعقل السيادة. إلى مرتبة أدنى، لأن الله خلق الإنسان في مرتبة أسمى من  الحيوان. فالإنسان لا يجبر على قبول اللذة، فإن قبلها عوقب بواسطة شريعة  الله العادلة، لأنه أخطأ بإرادته.

على أنه، قبل أن تتحول الخطية إلى  عادة لا يكون فيها لذة، أو تكون بصورة بسيطة يستهان بها، ويكون الخضوع لها  خطية عظيمة مادامت هذه اللذة محرمة. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في  موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). لأن من يستسلم  لها يصنع الشر في قلبه. وبعد الاستسلام لها وتنفيذها يخيل له أنه قد أشبع  رغبته والأمر قد انتهى، ولكن متى عاد ما يثيرها مرة أخرى، أثيرت اللذة  بصورة أشد من الأولى. ومع ذلك فهي أقل من اللذة التي تنتج عن العادة. إن  اللذة في المرة الثانية يصعب الانتصار عليها، ومع ذلك فإذا كان مخلصًا  لنفسه، مستعدًا للحرب الروحية فسيشفى منها، بل ومن العادة أيضًا. وذلك  بمعونة مسيحه قائد المعركة الروحية. وبذلك يخضع الرجل للمسيح والمرأة للرجل  (1كو3:11، أف23:5) وذلك بحسب الترتيب الطبيعي.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

أنواع الخطية

كما أن للخطية مراحل ثلاث أي الإثارة - اللذة -  إرضاؤها، هكذا تنقسم الخطية إلى أنواع ثلاث: خطية في القلب، بالعمل،  بالعادة. الأصناف الثلاثة تشبه ثلاثة أموات:-

1- الميت الأول كما لو كان في المنزل ولم يحمل بعد، وذلك عند إرضاء الشهوة في القلب.

2- الميت الثاني كما لو كان قد حمل خارج المنزل، وذلك عندما يبلغ الرضا حد التنفيذ (دون أن تكون الخطية قد صارت عادة بعد).

3- الميت الثالث كما لو كان في القبر فاسدًا (أنتن) وذلك عندما تكون الخطية قد بلغت حد العادة.

ونرى  في الإنجيل أن الرب أقام هذه الأنواع الثلاثة من الأموات، مستخدمًا عبارات  مختلفة عند إقامتهم. ففي الحالة الأولى قال "طليثا قومي" (مر41:5)، وفي  الثانية "أيُّها الشابُّ لك أقول قُمْ" (لو14:7) وأما في الثالثة فقد إنزعج  بالروح وبكى وبعد ذلك "صرخ بصوتٍ عظيم هلمَّ خارجًا" (يو33:11-44).


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الزنى

يفهم من الزنا جميع الشهوات الجسدية والحيوانية. فالكتاب  المقدس يتحدث عن عبادة الأوثان كزنا، ويدعو الرسول بولس الطمع عبادة  أوثان، وبالتالي يكون زنا.

إذن كل شهوة شريرة تدعى بحق زنا لأن الروح تفسد بتركها الشريعة السامية التي تحكمها وتبيع عرضها بشهوة دنيئة لا تتناسب وسمو الروح!!

لذلك  ليت كل من يشعر باللذة الجسدية، عاصيًا الرغبة الخيرة التي فيه، مأسورًا  بالخطية، يتذكر قدر استطاعته أي سلام يفقده بواسطة الخطية، فيصرخ "وَيحي  أنا الإنسان الشقي. مَنْ ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت. أشكر الله بيسوع المسيح"  (رو 24:7،25) فإذ يصرخ بشقاوته، يطلب معونة المعزي. وإذ يعرف شقاوته يكون  اقترابه للتطويب غير بعيد، لذلك "طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون".

===العثرة | فإن كانت عينك اليُمنى تُعثِرك فاقلعها وأَلقِها عنك. لأنهُ خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يُلقَى جسدك كلهُ في جهنم

 فإن كانت عينك اليُمنى تُعثِرك فاقلعها وأَلقِها عنك. لأنهُ خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يُلقَى جسدك كلهُ في جهنم.

إننا  نحتاج إلى شجاعة عظيمة لقطع أحد أعضائنا، لذلك فهو يقصد بالعين شيئًا  محبوبًا للغاية فلقد اعتاد الراغب في التعبير عن محبته لآخر أن يقول "إنني  أحبه كعيني أو حتى أكثر من عيني". (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع  الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). لذلك ربما قصد الرب  من العين شدة المحبة.

بالرغم من أن لكلا العينين عملاً متساويًا،  إلا أن البشر يخشون فقدان العين اليمنى. وعلى هذا يكون معنى العبارة  السابقة أنه إذا أعثرك شيء ما تحبه - كعينك اليمنى - في الطريق اقلعه والقه  عنك، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك شيء من الأشياء التي تحبها وتتمسك بها كعضو من  أعضائك، ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم.

===========
وإن كانت يدك اليُمنى تُعثِرك فاقطعها وأَلقِها عنك. لأنهُ خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يُلقَى جسدك كلهُ في جهنم

 أردف الرب بعد ذلك بعبارة مماثلة تخص اليد اليمنى:

وإن كانت يدك اليُمنى تُعثِرك فاقطعها وأَلقِها عنك. لأنهُ خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يُلقَى جسدك كلهُ في جهنم.

بقوله  هذا يجبرنا أن نبحث ما قاله عن العين اليمنى بأكثر تدقيق. وليس هناك تفسير  للعين اليمنى أكثر ملاءمة من أن يقصد بها الصديق المحبوب حبًا شديدًا،  الذي تصبح علاقته كعلاقة العضو بالجسد. هذا الصديق يكون مشيرًا حكيمًا  لصاحبه كما لو كان عينًا يرى بها الطريق، ويكون مشيرًا مخلصًا في الأمور  الإلهية، لأنه عين يمنى. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). أما العين اليسرى فتشير إلى  صديق يشير في الأمور الخاصة باحتياجات الجسد، الذي يلزم الحديث عنه كعثرة  ما دامت العين اليمنى أهم من اليسرى (أي أنه إذا أعثرتنا العين اليمنى  نقلعها، فكم تكون اليسرى إذا أعثرتنا). ويكون المشير (العين) عثرة إذا قاد  صاحبه إلى هرطقة خطيرة في زي التدين والتعليم.

أما اليد اليمنى  فإنها تشير إلى الشخص الذي يساعد ويعمل في الأمور الروحية، فالتبصر في  الأمور الروحية له مكانته في العين كذلك العمل في الأمور الروحية له مكانته  في اليد اليمنى، وبالتالي فاليد اليسرى تعني الأعمال الضرورية لإحتياجات  الجسد.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الطلاق | وقيل مَنْ طلَّق امرأته فليُعطِها كتاب طلاق. أما أنا فأقول  لكم أن مَنْ طلَّق امرأته إلاَّ لعِلَّة الزنى يجعلها تزني. ومَنْ يتزوَّج  مطلَّقةً فأنهُ يزني

 وقيل مَنْ طلَّق امرأته فليُعطِها كتاب طلاق.  أما أنا فأقول لكم أن مَنْ طلَّق امرأته إلاَّ لعِلَّة الزنى يجعلها تزني.  ومَنْ يتزوَّج مطلَّقةً فأنهُ يزني.

فالشريعة الموسوية لم تأمر  بالطلاق، بل أمرت من يطلق امرأته أن يعطيها كتاب طلاق، لأن في إعطائها كتاب  طلاق ما يهدئ من ثورة غضب الإنسان. فالرب الذي أمر قساة القلوب بإعطاء  كتاب طلاق أشار إلى عدم رغبته في الطلاق ما أمكن.

لذلك عندما سئل  الرب نفسه عن هذا الأمر أجاب قائلاً "إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أَذِنَ  لكم" (مت8:19)، لأنه مهما بلغت قسوة قلب الراغب في طلاق زوجته، إذ يعرف  أنها بواسطة كتاب الطلاق تستطيع أن تتزوج من آخر، لذلك يهدأ غضبه ولا  يطلقها.

ولكي ما يؤكد رب المجد هذا المبدأ - وهو عدم طلاق الزوجة  باستهتار - جعل الاستثناء الوحيد هو علة الزنا. فقد أمر بضرورة إحتمال جميع  المتاعب الأخرى (غير الزنا) بثبات من أجل المحبة الزوجية ولأجل العفة. وقد  أكد رب المجد نفس المبدأ بدعوته من يتزوج بمطلقة زانيًا.

شرح  الرسول هذا الأمر قائلاً بأن الزوجة تكون مرتبطة ما دام رجلها حيًا، ولكن  إن مات رجلها فيسمح لها بالزواج. وفي هذه المسألة لم يذكر الرسول رأيه  الخاص - كما في بعض نصائحه - بل يوصي بأمر الرب، وذلك بقوله "وأما  المتزوّجون فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الربُّ أن لا تفارق المرأَة رجلها.. ولا يترك  الرجل إمرأَتهُ" (1 كو10:7، 11). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع  الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). أعتقد أنه بنفس  القاعدة إذا ترك الرجل زوجته. ربما أن الترك يكون بسبب الزنا - ذلك  الاستثناء الوحيد الذي أراده الرب - لذلك فلا يسمح للمرأة أن تتزوج ما دام  رجلها حيًا ولا للرجل أن يتزوج ما دامت المرأة التي طلقها حية.

حقًا  لتعتبر زيجات مباركة بالأكثر تلك التي يستطيع فيها كلا الطرفين، سواء بعد  إنجاب الأطفال أو قبل الإنجاب لعدم الإهتمام بأن يكون لهما نسل أرضي، أن  يتفقا اتفاقًا مشتركًا على الامتناع تلقائيًا كل عن الآخر. على أنه ينبغي  أن يكون الاتفاق برضى الاثنين. حتى لا ينتج عن ذلك ترك الواحد للآخر (دون  إرادة الثاني) فيخالف وصية الرب التي لا تسمح بالترك. فإن اتفق كلاهما معًا  فسيحيا حياة روحية لا جسدية وبالتالي لا يكون قد طلقها.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

تعليق على آراء القديس أغسطينوس في الزنا والزواج

 القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي


لقد  ذاق أغسطينوس مرارة الزنا والشر حتى بلغ سن الثالثة والثلاثين من عمره  وتمتع بحلاوة العفة والطهارة، وقد تحولت أحاسيسه وعواطفه نحو محبة إلهه...  إنه يرى المسيح الأساس الحقيقي الذي تبنى عليه حياتنا وأفكارنا وتصرفاتنا  كبيرها وصغيرها. لذلك لا يرى في الزواج مجرد إتحاد جسدي يهدف لإشباع غريزة  جنسية بل اتحادًا جسديًا وروحيًا مع اتحادهما بالمسيح، فعلاقة الزوج بزوجته  ليست مجرد علاقة جنسية بل علاقة محبة كعلاقة المسيح بعروسه "الكنيسة" كقول  الرسول "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضًا الكنيسة وأسلم  نفسه لأجلها لكي يقدسها" (أف25:5،26).

فالذي يربط الزوجين ويوحدهما  هو الروح القدس لا الشهوة، لذلك إن كان الزواج صحيحًا فلا يمكن أن يحله أمر  من الأمور سوى الزنا، ذلك الاستثناء الذي سمح به المسيح. وفي هذا يقول  القديس أغناطيوس الشهيد "يجب على المتزوجين والمتزوجات أن يجروا اتحادهم  برأي الأسقف لكي يكون الزواج مطابقًا لإرادة الله لا بحسب الشهوة" رسالة  بوليكربوس فصل 6. ويذكر أغسطينوس في عظته الأولى من "عظات على فصول منتخبة  من العهد الجديد" بأن الذي يأخذ زوجة ويلتقي بها لمجرد الشهوة فليعلم أنه  مريض ويحتاج إلى شفاء.

غير أنه بلغ بأغسطينوس أن يرى أن الزواج يكون  أكبر بركة لو لم يوجد بين الزوجين اتصالاً جنسيًا، ليس احتقارًا لهذا  الأمر بل لأن الرباط الذي يربطهما هو الحب الخالص... وذلك كمن يرجو أن يحيا  في هذا العالم بدون طعام لا لأن في الطعام نجاسة بل لأنه ليس هدفًا بل  مجرد وسيلة للحياة (أنظر عظته الأولى التي أشرت إليها في هذا التعليق).

يجب أن نلاحظ بغاية الدقة أن أغسطينوس لم يحرم الزواج أو الاتصال الجسدي بين الزوجين وإلا كان مخطئًا.

يجب  أيضًا ملاحظة أن عدم اتصالهما الجسدي لا يكون دائمًا لأنه ما داما قد  أرادا البتولية فلم تزوجا؟! ألم تكن البتولية أو الرهبنة أفضل لهما؟! بل لو  امتنع أحد الزوجين عن الآخر بدون تمييز فقد يعرض الآخر أو نفسه للعثرات،  لهذا نهى الرسول عن مثل هذا الامتناع قائلاً: "لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر إلا أن  يكون على موافقة إلى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة ثم تجتمعوا معًا لكي لا  يجربكم الشيطان بسبب عدم نزاهتكم (1كو5:7). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع  هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). أما  بالنسبة لبعض القديسين الذين عاشوا في حياة البتولية رغم زواجهم أمثال  البابا ديمتريوس الكرام (البابا 12) بطريرك الإسكندرية والقديس مقاريوس  الكبير وغيرهما فذلك لأنهم قد أجبروا هم وزوجاتهم على الزواج رغم إرادتهم  من عائلاتهم مع أنهم قد رغبوا هم ونساؤهم في البتولية أو الرهبنة.

حقًا  هناك مناسبات ينبغي فيها الامتناع المؤقت عن الاتصال الجنسي - لا بكونه  دنساً أو نجسًا - بل يشبه الامتناع عن الأطعمة (الصوم) وذلك للتفرغ للعبادة  ويشترط في ذلك موافقة الزوجين معًا حتى لا يعثر أحدهما. هذه المناسبات  هي:-

1- ليلة التناول من الأسرار الإلهية.

2- أيام الصوم.

3- أيام الآحاد لأنها أيام مقدسة للرب يتفرغون فيها للعبادة.

4-  يوم الزواج وذلك لتناولهما من الأسرار الإلهية... وحتى يشعرا بأن الهدف من  زواجهما ليس مجرد إشباع الغريزة الجنسية بل المحبة أولاً في المسيح يسوع.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

إن كان أحد يأتي إليَّ ولا يبغض أباهُ وأمَّهُ وامرأته وأولادهُ وإخوتهُ وأخواتهِ حتى نفسهُ أيضًا فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذًا

 لقد حيرت العبارة التالية صغار النفوس المشتاقين للحياة بحسب وصايا المسيح:

"إن  كان أحد يأتي إليَّ ولا يبغض أباهُ وأمَّهُ وامرأته وأولادهُ وإخوتهُ  وأخواتهِ حتى نفسهُ أيضًا فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذًا" (لو26:14).

قد  يبدو لناقصي الفهم أن هذه العبارة تناقض منع طلاق الزوجة لغير علة الزنا.  ففي الموعظة على الجبل يطالب الله بعدم الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا، بينما في  هذه العبارة يريد من تابعيه أن يبغضوا زوجاتهم.

إلا أننا ندرك أن  حديثه في هذه العبارة لا يختص بالعلاقات الجنسية، وإلا فما الداعي لذكر  الأب والأم والإخوة في نفس الأمر بل بالحقيقة "ملكوت السماوات يُغصَب  والغاصبون يختطفونهُ" (مت12:11) يا لعظم هذا الاغتصاب الذي فيه يحب الإنسان  عدوه ويبغض أباه وأمه وزوجته وأولاده وأخواته!!! إن الذي دعانا إلى ملكوت  السماوات أمرنا بهذه الوصايا جميعًا، ولكن كيف لا تناقض هذه الوصايا بعضها  البعض؟! يستطيع رب المجد أن يوضحها لنا بسهولة، ومع ذلك لا نستطيع تنفيذها  وحدنا، مع أنه بالسيد المسيح يسهل تنفيذها.

لا يوجد في ملكوت  السماوات قرابات زمنية من هذا النوع لأنه "ليس يهوديّ ولا يونانيّ. ليس عبد  ولا حرُّ. ليس ذكر وأنثى" (غلا28:3)، "بل المسيح الكلُّ في الكلّ"  (كو11:3)، ويقول الرب نفسه "لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوّجون ولا يتزوَّجون بل  يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء" (مت3:22). لذلك فعلى راغبي ملكوت السماء  ألا يبغضوا الأشخاص في ذواتهم، بل تلك العلاقات الزمنية العابرة التي جاءت  نتيجة الولادة الجسدية والموت، هذان الأمران اللذان يربطان الجماعات في  الزيجات الأرضية (لقد أدرك أغسطينوس محبة أمه له وصلواته وجهادها الطويل  ودموعها المنسكبة بغزارة ليلاً ونهارًا، وأسفارها الطويلة لأجل عودته إلى  اللَّه وتوبته. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). إنه يرجو لو تحولت كل  علاقات الأمومة والأبوة والأخوة إلى مثل هذه العلاقة الملتهبة بالحب  المقدس، فيسعى بكل جهده من أجل بلوغ أقربائه ملكوت السموات معه.. فتكون  الرابطة بينهما هي رباط المحبة المتدفقة لخلاص النفس ووصولها إلى المسيح...  فيردد مع السيد المسيح "لأن من يصنع مشيئة اللَّه هو أخي وأختي وأمي"  مر35:3. فلا تقف هذه القرابات حائلاً عن الوصول إلى المسيح).


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

لا يوجد ممارسة الجنس في السماء، ولا بين الزوجين

فلو سألنا  مسيحيًا صالحًا له زوجة، وقد يكون لديه أبناء منها عما إذا كان يرغب في أن  تكون له علاقة جسدية بزوجته في ملكوت السماوات، فإنه رغم محبته لزوجته في  الحياة الحاضرة وارتباطه بها، سيجيب بلا تردد رافضًا بشدة أن تكون علاقته  بها في السماء علاقة جسدية، لأنه يهتم بتلك الحياة التي فيها يلبس الفاسد  عدم فساد وهذا المائت عدم موت (1كو 53:15، 54).

هل لي أن أسأله مرة  أخرى عما إذا كان يرغب في أن تكون زوجته معه بعد القيامة هناك، حيث يكون  لها ذلك التغير الملائكي الذي وعد به الرب القديسين، فإنه سيجيب بالإيجاب  بشدة، قدر ما رفض بشدة في الحالة الأولى.

لهذا ما يحبه المسيحي  الصالح في المرأة هو كونها مخلوق إلهي، هذه التي يرغب لها التجديد والتغير  دون أن يهتم بالعلاقة الشهوانية (نفهم من أقوال أغسطينوس أن على الزوجين أن  يحبا بعضهما البعض ويهتم كل منهما بالحياة الروحية للآخر فلا تكون  علاقتهما ببعض مجرد اتصال جسدي، سوف ينتهي ويزول بزوال العالم... وذلك  كنظرتنا إلى الطعام، فهو ليس بالشيء المحرم أو النجس ومع ذلك فينبغي ألا  يكون هدفًا لنا، لأنه طعام فاسد لا يبقى إلى الأبد.

فالزواج سر مقدس  له كرامته وقدسيته لأن مؤسسه رب المجد نفسه. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع  هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). ويقول  عنه أغسطينوس نفسه "إن قداسة السر، لها في زيجتنا (المسيحية) قوة أكثر من  قوة ثمرة الأولاد في الدم" (في الزيجة 21:18، 32:24)). وبنفس الطريقة يحب  الإنسان عدوه. لا لأجل عداوته له بل لكونه إنسانًا يرغب له نفس النجاح الذي  يريده لنفسه، أي بلوغ ملكوت السماوات.

وهذا ما ينطبق أيضًا على  الأبوة والأمومة وبقية العلاقات الجسدية، فنبغض فيهم العلاقات الجسدية،  بقدر ما نحب كل ما يؤدي بهم إلى الوصول لملكوت السماوات فهناك لا نقول لأحد  "أبي" بل جميعنا نقول لله "أبانا"، ولا نقول لأحد "أمي" بل نقول جميعنا  لأورشليم السماوية "أمًا"، ولا نقول لأحد "أخي" بل يقول كل للآخر "أخانا".

حقًا  سيكون هناك زواج من جانبنا إذ نتقدم جميعًا كزوجة واحدة لذاك الذي خلصنا  من نجاسة هذا العالم بسفك دمه، لذلك يلزم لتلميذ المسيح أن يكره تلك الأمور  الزائلة المتعلقة بأقربائهن وبقدر كراهيته لهذه الأمور قدر ما يحب  أشخاصهم، راجيًا لهم حياة أبدية.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

العلاقة بين الزوجين

لذلك قد يحيا المسيحي في وفاق مع زوجته،  إما لأجل الشهوة الجسدية التي سمح بها الرسول دون أن يأمر بها، أو لإنجاب  الأطفال الأمر الذي يستحق المدح في الحياة الحاضرة، أو لصداقتها كأخت بدون  أي اتصال جسدي، فتكون له زوجته وكأنها ليست له. هذا الأمر ممتاز وجليل في  المسيحية إذ فيه لا يهتم بالعلاقة الزمنية بل يحب البركات الأبدية.

فلكي  نحب البركات الأبدية - وجب علينا ألا نهتم بالأشياء التي اشتياقنا لها  أقل، تلك التي بعد قليل ستنتهي وتضمحل. مثال ذلك إن كنا لا نبغض حياتنا في  العالم الحاضر لأنها زمنية فلا نشتاق للحياة المقبلة الأبدية.

أما  كلمة "نفسه" في العبارة "إن كان أحد... ولا يبغض.. حتى نفسهُ أيضًا فلا  يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذًا" (لو26:14)، تعني "الحياة الزمنية": التي قال عنها  السيد المسيح أنه يلزمها الطعام الفاسد. أَليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام؟  (مت25:6). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في  أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). أي يقصد "بالنفس" الحياة الزمنية التي  تحتاج للطعام.

كذلك عندما يقول أنه يضع نفسه عن خرافه. يقصد أيضًا حياته الأرضية مؤكدًا ذلك بموته على الصليب لأجل خرافه.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

التطليق بسبب الزنا

يسمح الله بتطليق الزوجة بسبب الزنا، لكن  ماذا يقصد هنا بالزنا؟ هل يقصد المعنى العام الذي نفهمه، أي إرتكاب  النجاسة؛ أم المعنى الذي يستخدمه الكتاب المقدس عند حديثه عن الأمور  المحرمة كعبادة الأوثان والطمع. وبذلك يكون الزنا هو كل تعدٍ على الناموس  بسبب الشهوة الشريرة. ولكي نكون مدققين نفحص رأي الرسول عندما يقول "وأما  المتزوّجون فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الربُّ أن لا تفارق المرأَة رجلها. وإن  فارقتهُ فتلبث غير متزوّجة أو تصالح رجلها. ولا يترك الرجل امرأته" (1 كو  10:7، 11) (لاحظ أن أغسطينوس يفسر الترك على أنه التطليق). فقد يحدث أن  تفارقه بسبب الزنا، لأنه لا يجوز لها تركه إلا لهذا السبب، كالرجل الذي لا  يترك زوجته إلا لنفس العلة، وإلا فما الداعي أن يكمل الرسول قائلاً: "لا  يترك الرجل امرأته". فالرسول لم يضف "لعلة الزنا" التي سمح بها رب المجد،  لأنها مفهومة ضمنًا أن الترك لعلة الزنا، فيخضع الرجل للقاعدة التي تخضع  لها المرأة، فإذا ترك زوجته (لعلة الزنا) يلبث غير متزوج أو يصالح زوجته.  لأنه ليس بالأمر الشرير أن يصطلح مع امرأته التي زنت، مثل تلك المرأة التي  لم يجرؤ أحد على رجمها، والتي قال لها الرب: "اذهبي ولا تخطِئي أيضًا"  (يو11:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  لذلك نجد أن الرب أجبر الزوج على عدم تطليق زوجته لغير علة الزنا، أما في  حالة الزنا فلا يأمره بتطليقها بل سمح له بذلك. (انظر المزيد عن هذا  الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى).  وهذا يشبه القول بالسماح للمرأة أن تتزوج بعد وفاة زوجها، فإن تزوجت قبل  وفاته تكون مخطئة، أما إذا لم تتزوج بعد وفاته فلا تكون مخطئة لأنها لم  تؤمر بالزواج بل يسمح لها بذلك.

نلاحظ أن في شريعة الزواج يخضع  الرجل لنفس القواعد التي فرضت على المرأة. فعندما يحدث الرسول المرأة "ليس  للمرأَة تسلُّط على جسدها بل للرجل" (1كو4:7)، يحدث الرجل أيضًا: "وكذلك  الرجل أيضًا ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة". فما دامت القواعد بينهما  متشابهة، لذلك لا يجوز للمرأة أن تترك رجلها إلا لعلة الزنا كالرجل تمامًا.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

هل عبادة الأوثان زنى؟



لنفهم ماذا يقصد من كلمة "زنا"  مستشيرين في ذلك الرسول الذي قال "وأما الباقون فأقول لهم أنا لا الرب".  فقبلاً كان يتحدث مع المتزوجين بأمر الرب وأما الآن فيحدث الباقين كما من  نفسه، فمن هم هؤلاء الباقون؟ هل هم غير المتزوجين؟! إن ما جاء في حديث  الرسول بعد ذلك لا يؤيد كونهم غير متزوجين لأنه أكمل قائلاً "إن كان أخ له  إمرأة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي أن تسكن معه فلا يتركها". فلم يزل بعد يحدث  المتزوجين. إذًا ماذا يقصد بالباقين سوى أنه كان قبلاً يحدث المتزوجين  المؤمنين، أي كلا الزوجين مؤمنًا، وأما الآن فيحدث الباقين أي المتزوجين  الذين آمن أحدهم دون الآخر؟! 


ماذا يقول لهم؟ "إن كان أخ له  امرأة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي أن تسكن معه فلا يتركها. والمرأة التي لها رجل  غير مؤمن وهو يرتضي أن يسكن معها فلا يتركها. والمرأة التي لها رجل غير  مؤمن وهو يرتضي أن يسكن معها فلا تتركه". فالرسول لم يأت بوصية الرب بل  يقدم نصيحة كما من نفسه، حتى إذا خالف أحد هذه النصيحة لا يكون متعديًا على  وصية الرب، ومن نفذها يكون قد يكون عمل عملاً حسنًا. وهذا الأمر يشبه  تقديمه النصيحة للعذارى دون أن تكون وصية، ممتدحًا البتولية. فمن يقبل  نصيحته ينتفع بها، ومن لا يقبلها لا يكون قد تعدى وصية إلهية. فهناك فارق  بين الوصية والنصيحة والسماح.

الوصية: فالمرأة توصى بعدم مفارقتها لرجلها. فإن فارقته تبقى غير متزوجة أو تصالح رجلها.

النصيحة:  ينصح الرسول المؤمن أن لا يترك امرأته غير المؤمنة إن كانت ترتضي السكنى  معه، لذلك يجوز له أن يتركها... كذلك ينصح العذراء بالبتولية، فإن تزوجت لم  تكن قد سمعت لنصيحة الرسول، ولكنها لا تكون قد خالفت الوصية. (انظر المزيد  عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب  الأخرى). وقد أعطى السماح بذلك بقوله "ولكن أقول هذا على سبيل الإذن لا على  سبيل الأمر".

فإن كان يجوز للرجل ترك المرأة إن كانت غير مؤمنة،  بالرغم من أنه يستحسن عدم تركها؛ كذلك لا يجوز له ترك زوجته إن كانت مؤمنة  إلا لعلة الزنا. بهذا يكون عدم إيمانها ذاته هو زنا، لأن كلا الأمرين  يجيزان له تركها.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

ترك الفرصة لإيمان الطرف البعيد

ماذا تقول أيها الرسول؟ هل لا  يترك المؤمن زوجته غير المؤمنة التي ترتضي السكنى معه؟ يجيب بالإيجاب.  فلماذا تقول "أقول لهم أنا لا الرب"، مع أن الرب نفسه أوصى بعدم ترك المرأة  إلا لعلة الزنا؟!

يجيب الرسول: إن عبادة الأوثان والخرافات المهلكة  التي يتبعها غير المؤمنين هي الزنا. وقد سمح الرب بترك المرأة بسبب الزنا  دون أن يأمر بضرورة تركها، تاركًا للرسول فرصة ليوصي بعدم ترك الرجل  لامرأته غير المؤمنة. والحكمة من وصية الرسول هو أن عدم تركها قد يترك لها  فرصة للإيمان. فيقول "لأن الرجل غير المؤْمن مقدَّس في المرأَة والمرأَة  غير المؤْمنة مقدَّسة في الرجل" (1 كو 14:7).

أظن أن بعض النساء صرن مؤمنات بواسطة أزواجهن المؤمنين كما صار بعض الرجال مؤمنين بواسطة زوجاتهن المؤمنات.

لم  يؤيد الرسول نصيحته بذكر أسماء بل بأمثلة قائلاً "وإلا فأولادكم نجسون.  وأما الآن فهم مقدسون". لأن أولادكم الآن مسيحيون، هؤلاء الذين تقدسوا بسبب  إيمان أحد الوالدين أو كليهما معًا. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في  موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وقداسة هؤلاء  الأولاد لم تكن تحدث لو انهار الزواج بإيمان أحد الزوجين (أي ترك الطرف  الآخر لعدم إيمانه) ولكن المؤمن احتمل غير المؤمن تاركًا له مجالاً  للإيمان. واحتمال الضعفاء هذا من مشورة الرب إذ يقول: "ومهما أنفقت أكثر  فعند رجوعي أوفيك" (لو 35:10).


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

إلا لعلة الزنا



ولكنه عندما يقول "إلا لعلة الزنا" لم  يذكر زنا أي الطرفين، هل زنا الرجل أم زنا المرأة؟ لأنه لم يسمح بترك  الزوجة الزانية فحسب، بل وتلك التي تجعل زوجها يزني. مثال ذلك إن كانت  المرأة تجبره على عبادة الأوثان، فسيتركها بسبب الزنا، ليس من جانبها فحسب  بارتكابها الزنا، بل ومن جانبه أيضًا حتى لا يرتكب الزنا. 

إنه لظلم  شديد أن يسمح للرجل بترك زوجته الزانية إن كان هو أيضًا زانيًا. "لأنك فيما  تدين غيرك تحكم على نفسك. لأنك أنت الذي تدين تفعل هذه الأمور عينها  (رو1:2) لذلك يشترط في الراغب في ترك زوجته بسبب الزنا ألا يكون زانيًا.  والأمر عينه يكون بالنسبة للمرأة.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

مَنْ يتزوج بمطلقة فهو يزني

 قد تسأل عما إذا كانت تعتبر  المرأة المطلقة زانية كزوجها الجديد؟ لقد أمرها الرسول ألا تتزوج أو تصالح  زوجها. ولكن هذا يحدث لو كانت هي تركته. لأن هناك فارق بين تركها لزوجها  وبين كون زوجها يتركها. فإن تركت زوجها وتزوجت بآخر، بدا أنها تركت الأول  لأجل رغبتها في الزواج بالثاني، وهذا بلا شك زنا.

أما إذا كان زوجها تركها مع أنها ترغب في البقاء معه، فإن من يتزوجها يكون زانيًا، كقول الرب نفسه. أما بالنسبة لها فهل تعتبر زانية؟

قد  يبدو أن الرجل وحده زانيًا لمخالفته للوصية، أما المرأة فغير زانية، ولكن  لأن المرأة كانت الوسيلة في جعل الرجل الثاني زانيًا فهي زانية.

من هذا نستنتج أنه ينبغي للمطلقة سواء هي تركت زوجها أو زوجها هو الذي تركها، ألا تتزوج أو لتصالح رجلها.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

القسم | أيضًا سمعتم أنهُ قيل للقُدَماءِ لا تحنث بل أوفِ للرب أقسامك.  وأما أنا فأقول لك لا تحلفوا البتَّة. لا بالسماء لأنها كُرسيُّ الله. ولا  بالأرض أنها مَوطِئُ قدميهِ. ولا بأورشليم لأنها مدينة الملك العظيم. ولا  تحلف برأسك لأنك لا تقدر أن تجعل شعرةً واحدةً بيضاءَ أو سوداءَ. بل ليكن  كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا. وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشّرِّير



أيضًا  سمعتم أنهُ قيل للقُدَماءِ لا تحنث بل أوفِ للرب أقسامك. وأما أنا فأقول  لك لا تحلفوا البتَّة. لا بالسماء لأنها كُرسيُّ الله. ولا بالأرض أنها  مَوطِئُ قدميهِ. ولا بأورشليم لأنها مدينة الملك العظيم. ولا تحلف برأسك  لأنك لا تقدر أن تجعل شعرةً واحدةً بيضاءَ أو سوداءَ. بل ليكن كلامكم نعم  نعم لا لا. وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشّرِّير. 

بر الفريسيين عدم  الحنث بالقسم، أما بر ملكوت السماوات فهو عدم القسم البتة، وبالتالي عدم  الحنث بالقسم. فالذي لا يتكلم قط لا يتكلم باطلاً، هكذا من لا يحلف قط لا  يحنث بقسم أبدًا.


    ولكن ماذا نقول عن الرسول بولس الذي كثيرًا ما يجعل الله شاهدًا على صدق أقواله. إذ يقول:

    + "والذي أكتب بهِ إليكم هوذا قدام الله أني لست أكذب فيهِ" (غلا20:1)

    + "الله أبو ربّنا يسوع المسيح الذي هو مبارك إلى الأبد يعلم أني لست أكذب" (2كو31:11).

    + فإن الله الذي أعبدهُ بروحي في إنجيل ابنهِ شاهد لي كيف بلا انقطاع أذكركم" (رو9:1).

    إنه من المضحك أن نقول بأن الرسول لم يقسم، لأنه لم ينطق بكلمات القسم  مثل "بالله" بل قال "الله شاهد"، وحتى لا يظن أحد أن هناك خلافًا بين  التعبيرين، أقول لقليلي الفهم بأن الرسول أقسم بهذه الطريقة أيضًا، إذ يقول  "إني بافتخاركم... (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). أموت كل يومٍ" (1كو31:15).  لا يظن أحد أن الرسول قصد بهذه العبارة أن افتخارهم يجعله يموت كل يوم.  والذي يحسم النزاع في هذا الأمر هو النص اليوناني لكلمة "بافتخاركم" حيث  تعتبر اصطلاحا يعبر به عن القسم.

    لهذا فإن رب المجد أمر بعدم  القسم، حتى لا يسعى أحد إلى القسم كأنه شيء صالح، لأن في سعيه هكذا يعتاد  على القسم وبالتالي يحنث بقسمه.

    لذلك فمن يفهم "القسم" على أنه  ليس أمرًا صالحًا، بل يستخدمه للضرورة القصوى، أن يكف ما استطاع عنه، ولا  يتفوه به إلا في حالة الضرورة القصوى، حين لا يصدقه المستمعون له بدون قسم،  ويكون حديثه نافعًا لهم (أي ليس لفائدة من يقسم بل للمستمعين). وقد أشار  رب المجد إلى ذلك بقوله "ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا" فمن يقول هكذا يكون قد  صنع شيئًا صالحًا، لأن "ما زاد عن ذلك فهو من الشرير" أي لا ينطق بالقسم  إلا في حالة الضرورة النابعة من الشرير، أي الناتجة عن ضعف الآخرين ونحن  نصلي يوميًا لكي ينجينا الرب من الشرير (مت13:6).

    إن رب المجد  لم يقل "ما زاد عن ذلك شرير"، لأن من يقسم لا يكون قد صنع شرًا، إذ القسم  في ذاته ليس صلاحًا ولا شرًا، وإنما ضرورة لإقناع الضعفاء من أجل نفعهم، بل  قال فهو من الشرير أي ناتج عن شر من يقسم لأجله.

    لا يستطيع أحد غير المختبرين أن يدرك صعوبة التخلص من عادة القسم، وأن يدرك كيف يصعب على من اعتاد على القسم ألا يقسم بتهور.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة

 لكننا قد نسأل: لماذا  أضاف رب المجد إلى قوله "وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تحلفوا"، "لا بالسماء لأنها  كرسي الله... إلى قوله ولا تحلف برأسك؟".

أظن أن السبب في هذه  الإضافة هو أن اليهود كانوا يعتبرون أن من يقسم بهذه الأمور لا يكون قد  ارتبط بقسم أمام الله. رغم ما جاء في الشريعة "أوف للرب أقسامك". فإن  أقسموا بالسماء أو الأرض أو أورشليم أو رؤوسهم ظنوا أنهم لا يرتبطون بقسم  أمام الله. هذا الخطأ لم ينتج عن الوصية بل عن عدم فهمهم لها فهمًا صحيحًا.  لذلك أخبرهم رب المجد أنه لا يوجد بين مخلوقات الله ما هو ليس بذي قيمة،  حتى يظن أحد أنه يمكنه القسم بها باطلاً. فخليقة الله من أعلى السماء إلى  أسفل الأرض، من عرش الله إلى الشعرة البيضاء أو السوداء... جميعها تحكمها  العناية الإلهية.

ولا بأورشليم لأنها مدينة الملك العظيم.

هذا التعبير أجمل من القول "مدينتي" بالرغم من أن رب المجد يقصد ذلك ضمنًا... فمن يقسم بأورشليم يرتبط أمام الرب الملك العظيم.

ولا تحلف برأسك

أي  شيء يعتبره الإنسان ملكًا له أكثر من رأسه؟! ولكن كيف تكون ملكًا لنا، ما  دام ليس لنا سلطان لجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء أو سوداء؟! لذلك فمن يقسم برأسه  يرتبط بالقسم أمام الله، الذي له السلطان على كل شيء بطريقة غير منطوق بها.

وهكذا  نفهم بقية أنواع القسم الأخرى التي لا يمكن حصرها، كالقسم الذي نطق به  الرسول "أني بافتخاركم... (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). أموت كل يوم" وحتى تدركوا  كيف ارتبط الرسول بالقسم أمام الله، نجده أضاف "الذي لي في يسوع المسيح"  (1كو31:15).



لا بالسماء لأنها كرسي الله ولا بالأرض لأنها موطئ قدميه



لا بالسماء لأنها كرسي الله ولا بالأرض لأنها موطئ قدميه. 

إن أقسمت بالسماء أو بالأرض فلا تظن أنك لم ترتبط بقسمك أمام الله، لأنك ارتبطت بالذي له السماء كرسيًا والأرض موطئًا لقدميه.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الله ليس له كرسي مادي!

 أريد أن أبدي ملاحظة للجسدانيين، أنه  لا ينبغي لنا أن نظن أن السماء دعيت كرسي الله والأرض موطئ قدميه، على أن  الله له أعضاء جسدية مثلنا، يجلس بها في السماء وعلى الأرض وذلك كما يحدث  عند جلوسنا، بل يقصد بالكرسي "الحكم". ففي نظام العالم الكامل نجد للسماء  مظهرًا أعظم مما للأرض، فكأن القوة الإلهية حالة بالأكثر في السماء، لذلك  قيل عن الله أنه جالس في السماء وتطأ قدميه الأرض.

كلمة "السماء"  تعني من الناحية الروحية القديسين، كما تعني "الأرض" الأشرار. فالقديس  (الشخص الروحي) يحكم في كل شيء ولا يحكم فيه أحد (1كو15:2)، وهكذا يوضع  الأشرار في مستوى الأرضيات حيث يقال لهم "أنك تراب earth وإلى التراب  تعود"، لذلك يليق بالله أن يدعوهم موطئًا لقدميه، متممًا بذلك عدله الإلهي  حيث يدين كل واحد حسب أعماله.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

المشقات والمتاعب التي يعانيها المؤمن في جهاده



وعندما  نختتم هذا الجزء (من آية 29-37)، نتأمل في المشقات والمتاعب التي يعانيها  المؤمن حين يجاهد بكل قوته ليتحرر من سلطان العادة الشريرة. 

فليكن  مثل هذا الإنسان مستعدًا لأن يقلع عينه أو يقطع يده إن كانتا تمنعانه من  دخول الملكوت (آية 29-30) ليته لا ينهزم لسبب آلام القطع بل يحتمل في إخلاص  المحبة الزيجية، ومهما بلغت أتعابه وضيقاته الروحية لا يخضع للفساد أي  للزنا.

فإذا كان لإنسان زوجة عاقر أو مشوهة الخلقة أو بها عيب في  جسدها كأن تكون صماء أو عمياء أو عرجاء، أو مبتلية بالأمراض والآلام والضعف  وما إلى ذلك مما يظن أنه مرعب للغاية، فيما عدا الزنا، فليته يحتمل هذه  الأمور من أجل محبته التي تعهد بها ومن أجل وحدة الزيجة ولا يتخلى عن زوجته  هذه.

فإن كان الإنسان لم يتزوج بعد، فليته لا يتزوج بامرأة مطلقة  رغم جمالها وصحتها وغناها وعدم عقرها. لأنه إن كان ترك المرأة للأسباب  السابقة غير جائز؛ فكم يكن الزواج بمطلقة؟ (آية 31-32).

هكذا فليتحرر الإنسان من الزنا، أي ليتحرر من سلطان الشهوة والفساد.

ولينطق بالحق، مناديًا به لا بأقسام كثيرة بل باستقامة قلب (آية 33-37).

وليت  هذا الإنسان يصعد إلى قلعة الجهاد الروحي، حيث يلقي من فوق - كما من مكان  عال - كل العادات الشريرة التي تثور ضده، والتي سبق ذكرها.

ولكن من  يستطع أن يحتمل أتعابًا كثيرة مثل هذه لم يكن قد التهب قلبه بمحبة البر،  كأنه هلك من الجوع والعطش، وعندما يصل إلى درجة الجوع والعطش سيندفع  مجاهدًا لنوال ملكوت السماوات لكي يشبع. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا  في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فلولا جوعه  وعطشه إلى البر ما كان يحتمل بشجاعة أتعابًا كثيرة مثل هذه للتخلص من  العادات الشريرة.

لذلك "طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر لأنهم يشبعون".


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

أتعاب قسوة التجارب والجهاد

إن مثل هذا الإنسان يتعرض لأتعاب كثيرة ناتجة عن قسوة التجارب والجهاد، ثم بالأكثر تلك الأتعاب التي تدركه من حياته الماضية.

فإذا  خاف من عدم قدرته على الوفاء بما تعهد به، عليه أن يأخذ مشورة تعينه.  (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام  المقالات والكتب الأخرى). ولكن ما هي هذه المشورة سوى أن من يرغب في عون  إلهي بسبب ضعفه، عليه أن يحتمل ضعف الآخرين ويساعدهم ما استطاع.

لذلك  فلننظر إلى وصايا الرحمة: فالوديع والرحيم يظهران كما لو كانا شخصًا  واحدًا، غير أنه يوجد اختلاف بينهما: فالوديع الذي تحدثنا عنه قبلاً لا  ينفذ وصايا الله التي تبدو غير مقبولة عنده، أو تلك التي تقف ضد خطاياه.

أما الرحيم فهو ذلك الإنسان الذي بإعانته للضعفاء يعينه الله على تنفيذ ما يصعب عليه من الوصايا.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

عدم مقاومة الشر | سمعتم أنهُ قيل عين بعينٍ وسنّ بسنٍّ. وأما أنا  فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشرَّ. بل مَنْ لطمك على خدّك الأيمن فحوِّل لهُ  الآخر أيضًا. ومَنْ أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فأترك لهُ الرِداءَ أيضًا.  ومن سخَّرك ميلاً واحدًا فاذهب معهُ اثنين. مَنْ سأَلك فأعطِهِ. ومن أراد  أن يقترض منك فلا تردَّهُ

 سمعتم أنهُ قيل عين بعينٍ وسنّ بسنٍّ.  وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشرَّ. بل مَنْ لطمك على خدّك الأيمن  فحوِّل لهُ الآخر أيضًا. ومَنْ أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فأترك لهُ  الرِداءَ أيضًا. ومن سخَّرك ميلاً واحدًا فاذهب معهُ اثنين. مَنْ سأَلك  فأعطِهِ. ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا تردَّهُ.

برّ الفريسيين الأصغر  هو عدم تجاوز حدود الانتقام، أي ألا ينتقم الإنسان بأكثر مما أصابه. ومع  ذلك فليس من السهل أن نجد شخصًا يرغب في أن يرد الضربة بضربة واحدة، ويرد  بكلمة واحدة على من أساء إليه بكلمة. فالإنسان يرغب دائمًا في الانتقام  بصورة مغالى فيها جدًا، وذلك بسبب الغضب والشعور بأن المسيء يجب أن يعاقب  عقابًا مضاعفًا.

فالشريعة الموسوية التي جاء فيها "عين بعين وسن  بسن"، تحد من الروح السابقة لأنها تطالب بألا يزيد الانتقام عن مقدار الضرر  الذي أصاب الشخص.

هذه الشريعة هي بداية السلام، أما السلام الكامل فهو في عدم الانتقام.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

درجات الوصول إلى البِرّ الأعظم

والشريعة الموسوية، أي انتقام  الإنسان بقدر ما ناله من ضرر، تأتي متوسطة بين أسلوبين، الأسلوب الأول  المتخلف عنها حيث ينتقم الشخص بشر أعظم مما أصابه، والثاني هو ما جاء به رب  المجد معلمًا تلاميذه عدم مقاومة الشر.

فبحسب ترتيب الأزمنة حدث  تحولاً من الخصومة العظيمة (أي رغبة الإنسان في الانتقام بأكثر مما أصابه)  إلى اتفاق عظيم بواسطة الشريعة (أي الانتقام بقدر ما أصابه).


درجات الوصول إلى البر الأعظم

"يستعرض  أغسطينوس فيما يلي تطور علاقة الإنسان بأخيه، مبتدئًا من الإنسان البدائي  الذي يبدأ بالشر، وينتهي بالإنسان الكامل الذي يفرح باحتمال ضعفات  الآخرين".

1- الإنسان البدائي يبدأ بالاعتداء على أخيه.

2- والإنسان الذي لا يبدأ بالشر، لكنه يقاوم الشر بشر أعظم، لا يكون بعد قد بلغ مستوى الشريعة الموسوية.

3-  أما في الشريعة الموسوية فقد طلب من الإنسان أن لا يتعدى انتقامه قدر الشر  الذي أصابه، وبهذا يكون قد تنازل عن جزء من حقه، إذ العدالة تقتضي معاقبة  البادئ بأكثر مما صنع.

لذلك فإن هذه الشريعة غير الكاملة، لم تستخدم  القوة على من يصنع الشر بل استخدمت العدالة المصطبغة بالرحمة. هذه الشريعة  كملت بواسطة من جاء ليكمل الناموس لا لينقضه.

لا تزال هناك خطوتان  متوسطتان (الرابعة والخامسة)، تركهما الرب ليفهما ضمنًا، متحدثًا بالحق عن  أعلى مراتب الرحمة (المرحلة السادسة)، فيوجد من لم يصل بعد إلى تنفيذ وصية  البر الأعظم، منفذًا إحدى الدرجتين المتوسطين وهما:

4- عدم مقاومة الشر بشر أعظم أو مساو له بل أقل منه فيقابل الضربتين بضربة واحدة أو فقء العين بقطع الأذن.

5- أما من يسمو على الدرجة السابقة، فإنه لا يقابل الشر بشر، مقتربًا بذلك من وصية الرب دون أن يبلغها بعد.

6-  أما درجة الكمال المسيحي، ففيها يأمر رب المجد بعدم مقاومة الشر. (انظر  المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات  والكتب الأخرى). فهو لم يأمر فقط بعدم مقابلة الشر بشر بل بعدم مقاومته،  قائلاً "بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر". ولم يقل "من لطمك لا  تلطمه" بل بالأحرى إن كان يرغب في لطمك مرة ثانية فقدم ذاتك له. وإن الذين  يخدمون أبناءهم، أو أصدقاء أعزاء لديهم، أو أطفالاً صغارًا، أو أناسًا  معتوهين. هؤلاء يدركون قيمة احتمال ضعف الآخرين بفرح رغم ما يلحق بهم من  أضرار. وإن نتج عن احتمالهم هذا نفعًا لمن يخدمونهم، فلا بد أنهم سيضاعفون  خدمتهم واحتمالهم حتى يشفوا من ضعفهم.

إذًا ماذا يوصينا طبيب النفوس  - الرب يسوع - بأقربائنا؟ .. إنه لا يطلب منا سوى احتمال ضعفاتهم، لأجل  خلاصهم. فإن شرور أقربائنا تنبع عن ضعف نفوسهم ومرضها.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

ماذا يقصد بالخد الأيمن والآخر

  إن وجه الإنسان يعبر عن شخصه.  ويقول الرسول "إن كان أحدهم يستعبدكم. إن كان أحد يأكلكم. إن كان أحد  يرتفع. إن كان أحد يضربكم على وجوهكم" مفسرًا الضرب على الوجه بأنه إهانة  واحتقار، إذ يكمل قائلاً "على سبيل الهوان" (2كو20:11،21).

   والرسول يذكر ذلك مبينًا أنه إن كان عليهم أن يحتملوا من يضربهم على  وجوههم، فكم بالأكثر ينبغي أن يحتملوا من أحبهم حتى رغب في أن ينفق لأجلهم  (2كو15:12).

وقد احتمل الرسول بولس اللطم على الخد الأيمن ثم  الأيسر. فقد احتمل ما احتمله التلاميذ من تعيير بسبب اسم المسيح الذي دعي  عليهم (أي احتمل اللطم على الخد الأيمن). بعد ذلك قدم الخد الأيسر مضحيًا  بأمجاده العالمية (جنسيته الرومانية) (أع37:16). فعندما أعلن عن جنسيته  الرومانية لم يكن يقصد بذلك الافتخار أو الانتقام ممن أساءوا إليه. بل  بالعكس كان بولس يعلن عن رومانيته لتهيئ له فرصة للحديث عن المسيح معلنًا  بذلك محبته لخلاص نفوس هؤلاء الذين أكرموه لأجل رومانيته وأهانوه لأجل  مسيحيته.

  وبالمثل أيضًا عندما ضرب بأمر رئيس الكهنة فقد رد عليه  بمحبة، رغم ما يبدو من إجابته أنه كان غاضبًا، إذ قال "سيضربك الله أيها  الحائط المبيض". فرده هذا يبدو شتيمة، أما حقيقة أمره فهو نبوة. فالحائط  المبيض هو الرياء أو التظاهر في مظهر الكهنوت، كما لو كانت هناك قذارة  مخبأة في غلاف أبيض. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فالرسول احتفظ بالتواضع  بصورة عجيبة. فعندما قيل له "أتشتم رئيس كهنة الله؟" أجاب: "لم أكن أعرف  أيها الإخوة أنهُ رئيس كهنةٍ لأنهُ مكتوب رئيس شعبك لا تَقُل فيه سوءً"  (أع5:23)، فإجابته هذه تظهر مدى الهدوء الذي كان يتحدث به، فيما حسب أنه  يتكلم بغضب فقد أجاب بسرعة ولطف، الأمر الذي لا يحدث من شخصٍ غاضبٍ أو  معتذرٍ (بسبب الشتيمة).. فكأنه قال: إنني أعرف رئيس كهنة آخر – المسيح –  الذي أحتمل أنا من أجله أتعابًا كهذه، هذا الذي لا يجوز شتمه، وأنتم قد  شتمتموه، لأنه لا يوجد في نفسي شيء سوى اسمه الذي تكرهونه.

  لهذا  يلزم للشخص ألا يفتخر بكراماته الزمنية، بل يعد قلبه لاحتمال كل الأشياء  حتى يستطيع أن يرتل بفرح مع النبي قائلاً "قلبي مستعد يا الله. قلبي مستعد"  (مز 8:56).

  كثيرون تعلموا كيف يقدمون الخد الآخر (أي أن يهانوا في أمجادهم الزمنية) ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يحبون ضاربيهم.

  والمسيح رب المجد، واضع الوصية ومنفذها الأول، عندما لطم على خده بواسطة  خادم رئيس الكهنة رد قائلاً "إن كنت قد تكلَّمت رديًّا فاشهد على الرديء  وإن حسنًا فلماذا تضربني" (يو23:18)، فهو لم يقدم الآخر ولكن مع ذلك فقد  كان قلبه مستعدًا لخلاص الجميع لا بضرب خده الآخر فقط من ذلك العبد، بل  وبصلب جسده كله.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

من أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضًا


إن  هذه الوصية ينبغي أن تفهم على أنها تهتم بتهيئة القلب داخليًا في كل ما  تملك. فما قيل عن الثوب والرداء لا يقصد به المعنى المحدود لهما بل يقصد  بهما كل ما نمتلكه في هذه الحياة.

  وإن كان هذا أمر الضروريات فكم بالأكثر ينبغي لنا أن نزدري بالكماليات؟!!

  ليتنا نحتقر كل تلك الأشياء التي نحسبها ملكًا لنا ويخاصمنا إخوتنا بسببها... ليتنا ننقل ملكيتها إليهم.

  قلنا إن هذه الوصية تنطبق على جميع ممتلكاتنا... (انظر المزيد عن هذا  الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى).  ولكن هل يعتبر العبيد من الممتلكات التي نقتنيها وبذلك تطبق الوصية عليهم؟

  على المسيحي ألا يمتلك عبدًا بالطريقة التي يمتلك بها حصانًا أو منقولات  ذهبية أو فضية، حتى لو كان ثمن هذه الممتلكات أغلى من ثمن العبد.

   فإن كان المسيحي كسيد للعبد قد هذبه وأدبه بطريقة تقوده إلى خوف الله أفضل  من معاملة السيد الذي يرغب في أخذه منه، فلا أظن أن أحدًا يتجاسر مزدريًا  بالعبد، تاركًا إياه للسيد الآخر كما يترك الثوب. إذًا ينبغي للسيد أن يحب  أخاه العبد كنفسه.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الثوب | الرداء



  يجب أن نلاحظ بعناية أن كل ثوب  tunic هو رداء garment، وليس كل رداء ثوبًا. فمن ثم كلمة "رداء" أعم من  كلمة "ثوب". لذلك أظن أنه عندما قال الرب "ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك  فاترك له الرداء" كان يقصد أن من يرغب في أخذ الثوب ينبغي أن نترك له  الملابس الأخرى.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

ومَنْ سخرك ميلاً واحدًا فاذهب معه اثنين



ومن سخرك ميلاً واحدًا فاذهب معه اثنين (آخرين) 

  بالتأكيد أن الرب لا يقصد كثيرًا تنفيذ هذه الوصية بالسير على الأقدام،  بقدر ما يعني إعداد الذهن لتنفيذ الوصية. فتاريخ الكنيسة الذي يعتبر مرجعًا  لمثل هذه الأمور. لا يشير إلى تنفيذ هذه الوصية (حرفيًا) بواسطة القديسين  أو الرب نفسه في وجوده بالجسد على الأرض، مع أنه تنازل وأخذ جسدًا معطيًا  لنا مثالاً نقتفي إثر خطواته، ولكننا نجدهم في الوقت نفسه، مستعدين لاحتمال  كل ما يصيبهم من شرور بشجاعة.


ولكن لماذا حدد الرب يسوع  المسافة بميلين (آخرين)؟ هل قصد بذلك مجرد السير، أم أنه قصد تكميل الميلين  بميلين آخرين فيصبح العدد ثلاثة، هذا الرقم الذي يعني الكمال، حتى يتذكر  من ينفذ هذه الوصية أنه يتمم البر الكامل في احتمال أتعاب الآخرين بلطف حتى  إلى الميل الثالث؟

  إن عرض رب المجد لهذه الوصايا الثلاثة في هذا الترتيب إنما يتدرج في الاحتمال من الأسهل إلى الأصعب.

  المثال الأول: من يلطمك على خدك الأيمن... حول له الآخر.

  المثال الثاني: من يأخذ ثوبك... أعطه الرداء.

  المثال الثالث: من يسخرك ميلاً... سر معه اثنين (آخرين).

  ففي الوصية الأولى، طلب تقديم الخد الثاني، عند اللطم على الخد الأيمن،  أي الاستعداد لاحتمال ما يصيبنا مضافًا إليه شيء آخر أقل منه، لأنه إنما  يقصد بالأيمن شيئًا أهم من الأيسر. فاحتمالنا اللطم على الخد الأيسر أي  الإهانة في الأمور البسيطة يكون هينًا، ما دمنا نستطيع احتمال الإهانة في  أمور عزيزة علينا (أي اللطم على الخد الأيمن). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع  هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى).

  وفي الوصية الثانية الخاصة بطلب الثوب، أوصى الرب بإعطاء الرداء أيضًا،  أي إعطاء ما يساويه أو أكثر منه قليلاً دون أن يبلغ إلى الضعف.

  وفي الوصية الثالثة الخاصة بالميل، أوصى الرب بإضافة ميلين آخرين إلى الميل الأصلي، أي أمر بوجوب احتمال الضعف أيضً


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

أنواع الأضرار التي ينبغي لنا أن نحتملها


  1- أضرار يمكن فيها إصلاح الضرر وإعادته إلى أصله.

  2- أضرار لا يمكن فيها إصلاح الضرر وإعادته إلى أصله.

الأضرار التي لا يمكن فيها إصلاح الضرر

الفرق بين الانتقام والتأديب

المانيين ورفض العهد القديم

إصلاح الضرر


الأضرار التي لا يمكن فيها إصلاح الضرر



  هي تلك الأضرار التي لا يمكن فيها إصلاح الضرر الناشئ. وفي هذه الحالة،  غالبًا ما يسعى الإنسان إلى الانتقام ممن أساء إليه. ولكنه ماذا ينتفع ذلك  الإنسان الذي يرد الضربة بضربة؟! هل بانتقامه لنفسه بالضربة، عاد جسده  المضروب إلى حالته الأولى؟! ومع هذا فإن العقل المضطرب يندفع إلى مثل هذا  الانتقام لكي يهدأ. ومع ذلك فالشخص القوي الثابت لا يسر بالانتقام بل  بالحري يرى أنه ينبغي له احتمال ضعفات الآخرين، وأن الانتقام لا يمكن أبدًا  أن يهدأ نفسه.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الفرق بين الانتقام والتأديب

لا يعني ما سبق ذكره أننا نتنحى  عن توقيع التأديب، كوسيلة التهذيب، وذلك كما تمليه المحبة نفسها، على أن  توقيع التأديب لا يمنع من كون الإنسان مستعدًا لاحتمال أضرارًا أكثر ممن  يؤدبه. ولكن لا يستطيع الإنسان ذلك ما لم يكن قد تغلب على الكراهية التي  تدفع للانتقام، وهذه الغلبة لا تكون إلا بالمحبة الشديدة. فنحن لا نخاف أن  يكره الأب ابنه الصغير عندما يؤدبه كي لا يخطئ مرة أخرى.

إن كمال  المحبة يظهر لنا في الله الآب نفسه الذي نقتدي به، عندما قال فيما بعد ذلك  "أَحِبُّوا أعداءَكم... أحسنوا إلى مُبغِضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئُون  إليكم" (مت44:5).

ومع هذا فقد قيل عنه بالرسول "لأن الذي يحبُّهُ  الربُّ يُؤَدّبهُ ويجلد كل ابن يقبلهُ" (عب6:12). يقول الرب أيضًا "وأمَّا  ذلك العبد الذي يعلم إرادة سيدهِ ولا يستعدُّ ولا يفعل بحسب إرادتهِ  فيُضرَب كثيرًا. ولكن الذي لا يعلم ويفعل ما يستحقُّ ضرباتٍ يُضرَب قليلاً"  (لو47:12،48). لذلك فمن أعطي له سلطان التأديب، فليؤدب بحسب النظام  الطبيعي، بنفس الإرادة الصالحة التي للأب نحو ابنه الصغير الذي لا يمكن أن  يكرهه.

وإنه لمن الخطأ أن يترك الخاطئ بدون تأديب، فمن يؤدب بمحبة  لا يقصد جعل الخاطئ بائسًا، بل يرغب في إسعاده بالتأديب، ولكن على المؤدب  أن يكون مستعدًا لاحتمال شرورًا أكثر من الشخص الذي يؤدبه، سواء أكان في  سلطانه أم يمنعه من ذلك أو ليس في سلطانه ذلك.

لقد استخدم بعض  الآباء القديسين أحيانًا عقوبة الموت في الحكم على البشر، ومع ذلك فهم  يعرفون جيدًا أن الموت (الذي يفصل الروح عن الجسد) ليس بعقاب، ولكن لأن  الكثيرين يشعرون بخوف من الموت، لذلك استخدمت عقوبة الموت لتخويف الخطاة.  (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام  المقالات والكتب الأخرى). والحقيقة أن الموت لا يضر من يؤدب به، إنما الذي  يجلب الضرر هي تلك الخطية التي تتزايد ببقاء الخطاة أحياء في الجسد.

إن  استخدام الآباء للسلطان الإلهي في الحكم بالموت على الخطاة لم يكن بتهور  بل كان بحكمة. فحكم إيليا النبي بالموت على كثيرين من الخطاة سواء بالقتل  أو بطلبه نارًا من السماء لإبادتهم (أنظر 1مل40:18، 2مل10:1)، هذا الحكم  إنما حدث بروح المحبة لخير البشرية ونفع المؤمنين.

لذلك عندما طلب  التلاميذ من السيد المسيح نفس الطلب، أن تنزل نار من السماء على أهل  السامرة الذين لم يقبلوا السيد المسيح متمثلين بإيليا النبي، لم ينقد الرب  ما صنع النبي، بل انتهر جهل التلاميذ، موبخًا معرفتهم البدائية برسالة  المسيح الخلاصية، موضحًا لهم أنهم بذلك لا يرغبون في التهذيب بمحبة، بل  يرغبون في الانتقام بكراهية (لو52:9-56). وبعد ما علمهم الرب عن محبة  القريب كالنفس، وبعد ما حل الروح القدس عليهم في يوم الخمسين، لم يعودوا  بعد يطلبون مثل هذه الأمور الانتقامية، بل أصبحت هذه الطلبات نادرة جدًا في  العهد الجديد (حنانيا وسفيرة) إذا ما قورنت بالعهد القديم. إن العلاقة بين  الله والإنسان في العهد القديم، كالعلاقة بين السيد والعبد، تقوم على  الخوف. أما في العهد الجديد، فلم نصبح بعد عبيدًا بل أبناء إذ قد تحررت  نفوسنا من عبودية الخوف بالمحبة الإلهية.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

المانيين ورفض العهد القديم

إن أتباع ماني ينقدون العهد القديم  ولا يعترفون به لأجل تلك الأحكام. ولكن عليهم أن يتأملوا ما قاله بولس  الرسول بخصوص الخاطئ الذي أسلم إلى الشيطان لهلاك الجسد "لكي تخلص الروح"  (1 كو 5:5). ورغم أن هذا النص لا يفهم منه موت الجسد إلا أن الرسول كان  يفرض هذا التأديب لا عن كراهية بل في حبٍ كما يتضح من قوله "لكي تخلص  الروح" (كان يقصد الرسول أن يعزل هذا الشخص وأمر بعدم مخالطته  (1كو11:5،13). ويبدو أن هذا الأخ قد حزن حزنًا مفرطًا حتى كاد أن يبتلع من  الحزن، لذلك كتب الرسول في رسالته الثانية مطالبًا بمسامحته (2كو5:2-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

  وليلاحظ هؤلاء الهراطقة ما جاء في كتب الكنيسة التي يعترفون بها، حيث كتب  فيها أن الرسول توما لعن الشخص الذي ضربه بيده، طالبًا له الموت، بصورة  قاسية جدًا، رغم طلبه من أجل روح هذا الشخص حتى لا يحرم من ميراث العالم  الآتي. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في  أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). لذلك لا ينبغي لهم أن يثوروا بصورة عنيفة  على التأديبات الجسدية الواردة بالعهد القديم، متجاهلين بأي روح فرضت هذه  الأديبات وفي أي مرحلة من ترتيب الأزمنة جاءت.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

إصلاح الضرر

رأينا فيما سبق هذا النوع من الضرر (الذي لا يمكن  إصلاحه أو تعويضه)، وكيف ينبغي على المسيحيين أن يحتملوه، لا بعقل مشحون  بالكراهية بل بمحبة مستعدين لاحتمال ضرر أكثر من أجل ضعف الآخرين. ومع ذلك  فإنهم لا يهملون إصلاح من أساءوا إليهم، بل يسعون إلى تهذيبهم، باستخدام  النصح، وأحيانًا بسلطان التأديب، إن كان قد أعطي لهم.

النوع الثاني

هناك  نوع آخر من الضرر يمكن فيه إعادة الشيء إلى أصله تمامًا، وهذا النوع ينقسم  إلى قسمين: الأول يخص المال والآخر يخص العمل. لأجل ذلك أضاف رب المجد  هذين المثلين: الأول الخاص بالثوب، والثاني الخاص بالخدمة الإلزامية للميل  والميلين. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في  أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فالثوب المغتصب يمكن إعادته، ومن أجبر  شخصًا على القيام بخدمة له يمكنه أن يرد الخدمة مرة أخرى إن وافق المسخر  على ردها...


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

مَنْ سألك فأعطه، ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده

 لا يكتفي رب  المجد بعدم مقاومتنا للشر، بل يأمرنا بصنع الخير ما أمكن، لذلك أردف  قائلاً: "من سألك فأعطه، ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده".

إن رب  المجد يقول "من سألك" وليس "كل شيء يسأله منك"، حتى يكون عطاؤنا للسائلين  بحكمة واستقامة. لأنه هل تعطي لمن يسألك مالاً كي يستخدمه في صنع الشر  بأخيه، أو يصنع به أمرًا نجسًا؟

إذًا بالتأكيد رب المجد يقصد أن  نعطي، عندما لا يكون العطاء سببًا في ضرر لنا أو للسائل، وذلك بقدر فهمنا  وإذا كنا وعلينا قبل أن نرفض العطاء (الضار) أن نوجه السائل إلى الحق،  وبذلك نكون قد قدمنا له شيئًا أفضل مما يطلب.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2012)

الى هنا اعاننا الله 
صلواتكم 
asmicheal


----------

